# new frame build - 2010 a9c



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

hello chaps & chapette's

starting a new bike build  - frame is a tangy orange 2010 niner a9c frameset + matching rigid fork

just bought the edge (or is it enve?) rims today - $713 instead of $850 :thumbsup: - so will have to pause while the bank recovers abit...

anyway here's the current spec (subject to slight changes)

FRAME: 2010 Niner Air Nine Carbon medium 17" tang/carbon (1331g)
FORK #1: Niner Carbon rigid tang/carbon (approx 570g cut) (+ FRM Team expander 21g or Tune Gum Gum expanding starnut 9g)
HEADSET: 1-1/8" Threadless, 1 1/2" lower, Campy style (@70g) (+ Tune carbon aheadcap + Bolt 5g)
STEM: Syntace F99 90mmx25.4 (+TC TH Ti bolts M4x15mm) (90g)
HEADSET SPACERS: 10mm Extralite derlin (8g) (if needed)
BARS: Syntace Duraflite 580x25.4mm (135g)
GRIPS: HiTemp42 foam (11g)
FRONT BRAKE: Nero/Nero 2010 Formula R1 + BK clamps (approx 145g on 100mm fork)
REAR BRAKE: Nero/Nero 2010 Formula R1 + BK clamps (158g on a9c frame with more direct routing) 
BRAKE ROTORS : Innolite 160mm + Formula organic pads (92g pr.)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: SRAM XX, 34.9mm high clamp, bottom swing, bottom pull 39/26 (120g?)
REAR DERAILLEUR: 10 SRAM XX medium cage (180g) (no graphics +carbon & ceramic pulleys +alloy pulley bolts)
SHIFTERS: modified 10 speed r/h XO twistshifter + standard left (170g) (+plastic bolts + trimmed adjusters)
CASSETTE: Recon titanium 11-36 (185g) + PROCRAFT lockring black (4g)
CHAIN: 2010 KMC x10 SL (233g)
CRANKSET: 2011 S-Works satin carbon/grey 175mm + triple spider (for CarbonTi X kit chainrings)
CHAINRINGS: Carbon-Ti 42/26 X kit (101g)
BOTTOM BRACKET: niner CYA Pressfit BB30 inc bearings +Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic bearings
PEDALS: CB Eggbeater 11 (180g?) 
WHEELSET #1: Edge XC 29" 32h + Sapim CX-Ray + custom DT 240 + custom Tune Princess (orange ano + 36 star rat + Enduro Zero ceramic) (approx 1300g very ish)
TUBELESS: Yellow tape + Olympic valves (with extenders?) 
TIRES: 2011 Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25 or Racing Ralph 29x2.4 
SKEWERS: Tune skyline MTB black (24g)
SADDLE: '08 Selle Italia Carbonio Flow (135g ish)
SEATPOST: 2011 Syntace P6 27.2x400mm (175g) (+USE 27.2-31.6mm plastic shim modified 15g)
SEAT BINDER: 34.9mm Smudek custom UD carbon seatpost clamp (5g)
CHAINSTAY PROTECTOR: black fluffy Velcro (6g)
DERAILLEUR CABLES: 4mm Gore Ride-On Professional (black) (32g per metre) + 1.2mm PowerCordz & Yumeya SL end caps

anyone have any alternatives/suggestions/tweaks to the list above - without breaking the bank? 


frame + forks on a vintage orange sofa


frameset - oh well! still to purchase a frame lighter than (or light as) advertised


uncut forks


gratiutous arty fartyness

best!

....edit to correct weights + typo's...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

That's the cats meow


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thank you kindy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! Just curious why you chose this over the flash or s-works 29er? was it for the rigid fork? It'll be an awesome build if its anything like your SJ


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

that is such a sexy frameset.

but please do a double ring up front.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks

think i'm building a fun/light fizzy orange carbon rigid bike - because my s-works stumpy spent 8 weeks this summertime hanging off the roof @ my LBS waiting for the suspension to be tuned + simple routine warranty service - no suspension means i'm free of all that merdé! 

...really trying hard to not go too overboard with this build, but might customize a new terralogic fork a matching (ish) orange if i get too beaten up - its been 7 years since i loaned out my steel rigid 1987 trek 820 - i miss the simplicity of that bike



Hand/of/Midas said:


> that is such a sexy frameset.
> 
> but please do a double ring up front.


no probs, will do :thumbsup:

hey! hello! ...how did the race season go this year?


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

that is delicious. yum.


i gotta change ma pants


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats nice!


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

I saw the above pictures on your Flickr and wondered when they would get posted here! Looking forward to the build!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> thanks
> 
> think i'm building a fun/light fizzy orange carbon rigid bike - because my s-works stumpy spent 8 weeks this summertime hanging off the roof @ my LBS waiting for the suspension to be tuned + simple routine warranty service - no suspension means i'm free of all that merdé!


I know your dealer takes great care of you and all, but when are you going to get fed up with that ?

Anyway - Cant wait to see your new build. Sounds awesome


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

WOW! i like it! looking forward to see it done  Good job sponge!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool....you are now Nino's replacement!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Wicked. Look forward to seeing updates.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice build.

Waiting to hear how you like the modded X0 shifter. I'm thinking of this for my build.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

grazie everyone















































:ciappa:

...anyone else currently doing a build or planning one?? :ihih:

please start a new thread about your build - lets get this forum busy again with our projects/upgrades ect :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> grazie everyone


aaahhhhh, what a frame!!! :madman:

i hate you!



p.s. one day i will have one...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*tuned 2010 DT 240 32h 6-bolt hub*

here's how the hub tuning is going for the a9c build...

was miffed that the build budget won't allow DT 190's or Tune Prince hubs - so trying to lighten up a DT240 instead, here are the planned mods:

-5g rear hub tuning (might all go back on with orange ano)
-10g with 36t star ratchet upgrade
- 5g with Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic bearings
-5g with DT 190 ceramic freehub

approx final weight 240g


2010 DT 240 32h 6-bolt hub fresh out of the box


the hubshell - before


afterwards - 5g 

just awaiting orange ano now before re-assy, there's a close (ish) colour match to the frame on the last dogtag here - just have to breakdown the silver Tune Princess next

best :thumbsup:


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Nice!*

Great pix. Thanks for posting. Looking forward to the end result! :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Who's doing your anno


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Who's doing your anno


luckily i'm spoilt for choices, there's a place called barry avenue plating a just few mins from here with a $85 minimum charge + media blasting

also my father-in-law has a machine shop over "in the valley" (north hollywood/sunland) he knows a quite few peeps in the plating bizz & might be able to haggle a decent price for me - i might even get to help out and do some of the media blasting work myself 

but might be a month or two before the ano process though, i will have a vat for the orange & might want to add some small alloy parts that i've not yet nabbed yet for this build, perhaps the R1 bolts?



Zachariah said:


> Cool....you are now Nino's replacement!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

culturesponge said:
 

> might want to add some small alloy parts that i've not yet nabbed yet for this build, perhaps the R1 bolts?


It would be unreal to do the bore caps for the calipers too.

Kind of a pain, but it would make the brake match the bike.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> It would be unreal to do the bore caps for the calipers too.
> 
> Kind of a pain, but it would make the brake match the bike.


i like your thinking :thumbsup:

have been trying to persuade clood69 to sell me a spare set of the R1 "big caliper screws" in black - but your idea is better still - red caps are an easy find 

if i get beaten up too much with the niner carbon fork (unlikely as i'll be mostly pounding up & down fire roads) - i might have a crack at anodising orange some 2011 terralogic forks - that would be a pain to do but would look killer ...or overkill!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> FRONT DERAILLEUR: SRAM XX, 34.9mm high clamp, bottom swing, bottom pull 39/26 (120g?)


Why XX? Bottom pull means that you can run a road der without a Speen adapter which can be cheaper and lighter. I have a Shimano 105 that is 103g, they are under $50 retail. Dura-Ace is about 20g lighter.



culturesponge said:


> CRANKSET: 2011 S-Works satin carbon/grey 175mm + triple spider (for CarbonTi X kit chainrings)


Do you have one already?



culturesponge said:


> WHEELSET #1: Edge XC 29" 32h + Sapim CX-Ray + custom DT 240 + custom Tune Princess (orange ano + 36 star rat + Enduro Zero ceramic) (approx 1300g very ish)


That is going to be one trick wheelset.

This build looks killer, this bike is going to make me and I'm sure many others very jealous.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> This build looks killer, this bike is going to make me and I'm sure many others very jealous.


i hope not! but it would be great to inspire someone not to buy an off-the-shelf factory built bike & instead build one up themselves that matches their needs perfectly

...more likely peeps are going to think - look at that wally's bike - he's replacing a crappy $150 value 80's rigid mtb with six grands worth of breaky carbon! ut:

thanks for the FD suggestions, not solid on another XX for this build

also might be using a Rotor 27t Q-Ring innner chainring + CarbonTi Ti X-kit 42t outer - so i climb well + still hesh along on the tarmac home & chase down roadies

the 2011 S-Works BB30 carbon crankset is not available on the website yet - but looks like a bargain @ $250 for the arms + about $50 for the triple spider - i keep checking back twice a day for website updates









best


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> red caps are an easy find


Please tell me where :madman: ... I'm also trying to get two new caps so that i can anodize them green for my new Lynskey lefty 29er build.

One of the caps got munched by the anodiser trying to remove. He also muched his finger too so I didn't give him a hard time but I'm trying to get two new ones so that I can get them the right colour.

I'm also stuck as to how to remove the caps from the caliper. I can;t find anywhere that sells the tool.

Cheers,

Si.

ps - Cracking build by the way


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

culturesponge,
Your Air 9'er sound like it's gonna be the build of the year








...
I'll be watching with great anticipation...

And the crowd







​
Here's a BIG side show while we await the out come...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Lol....you're such a Jaker!!!


----------



## pipeline (Apr 15, 2008)

Color scheme of that bike is AWESOME.

Damn you Jake!!! That pic is killing me! HAHAHAA


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


>


Jake - LOL! your gifs are genius









<
been tweaking the DT 240 hubshell

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/5000394056/" title="tuned DT Swiss 240s hubshell was 83g now 76g - 17.09.10 #4222 v2 by culturesponge, on Flickr">
now a more respectible 76g (from 83g)

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Simonhi said:


> Please tell me where :madman: ... I'm also trying to get two new caps so that i can anodize them green for my new Lynskey lefty 29er build.
> 
> One of the caps got munched by the anodiser trying to remove. He also muched his finger too so I didn't give him a hard time but I'm trying to get two new ones so that I can get them the right colour.
> 
> ...


thanks

sorry to hear that, almost the exact same thing happened to my monochrome mag magura marta's - still not sure how my "trained" LBS mech managed to destroy the original red caliper covers but not the black replacements? :madmax:

anyways

you have probs being in the UK i think, not as much customer support as over here stateside. i'm hoping formula brakes usa will come through for me with a spare set after some grovelling +cash

Chris Costello
Formula Brake USA
707.765.2770
http://formulabrakeusa.com/

this time around i would probably send the calipers over to Formula for them to swap out the caps - and not trust an LBS mech to quickly "fabricate" an extractor that's not also a destructor! :thumbsup:

...edit to add formula contact info - incase anyone else finds it handy...


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> you have probs being in the UK i think, not as much customer support as over here stateside.
> 
> this time around i would probably send the calipers over to Formula for them to swap out the caps - and not trust an LBS mech to quickly "fabricate" an extractor that's not also a destructor! :thumbsup:


Yep, UK based, none of the shops or distributor are able to get the tool to remove the red caps but the distributor has said he will remove the old ones and fit new ones but I need to get the caps myself as Formula won;t supply them separately.

The guy the munched the cap also scratched the calliper so I've decided to buy two new callipers, then I'll send them to the UK distributor to swap over

Of course this is if I can ever get my Italian friend to respond to my emails !!!

Cheers,

Si.


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jake Pay said:


> culturesponge,
> Your Air 9'er sound like it's gonna be the build of the year
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely pair of scissors. 
Can't wait to see the final build. That is one seriously good looking frameset, almost makes me want another hardtail:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Simonhi said:


> Yep, UK based, none of the shops or distributor are able to get the tool to remove the red caps but the distributor has said he will remove the old ones and fit new ones but I need to get the caps myself as Formula won;t supply them separately.
> 
> The guy the munched the cap also scratched the calliper so I've decided to buy two new callipers, then I'll send them to the UK distributor to swap over
> 
> ...


argh! - that really was expensive - sort of glad to hear the wally anodiser prat hurt his thumb while causing all that destruction to your precious brakes :thumbsup:

nice one about the install, trust the professionals!

our mutual Italian friend seemed to be winding down his bizz - hope our 3rd R1 clood69 brakeset arrives okay + spare set bolts ect

i'll check BTI over here if the caliper caps are listed, if so, might be able to purchase 4 as easily as 2


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ya know you could have just bought A2Z disc hubs in annodized orange off ebay?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*schools out*



DeeEight said:


> Ya know you could have just bought A2Z disc hubs in annodized orange off ebay?


eh, what? is that you nino? ....with all politeness & repect DeeEight > YOU build your bikes your way and i'll do mine my way - OK. 

if i want to dissmantle, tune and anodise a DT 240 hub for my custom build i will - and it will be alot more rewarding than shopping for ebay chinese orange hubs

here's my other project on hold:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/1414945797/" title="Vespa GS150 VS5 "Gran Sport Veloce" painters photo's - 20.09.07 #2212.jpg by culturesponge, on Flickr">







</a
1961 Vespa GS150 VS5 "Gran Sport Veloce" - it's custom orange painted too 

....edit to remove video...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks Jake - that ones a classic


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't wait to see the final results, looking too damn good! Thumbsup


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> our mutual Italian friend seemed to be winding down his bizz - hope our 3rd R1 clood69 brakeset arrives okay + spare set bolts ect


Nooooooo !!!! :-( It might explain why he's not answering my emails, I might have o start offering some nice Italian ladies to the deal for him too !!!



culturesponge said:


> i'll check BTI over here if the caliper caps are listed, if so, might be able to purchase 4 as easily as 2


That would be much appreciated, If you manage to get some I would be well pleased, it does'nt matter what colour they are as I am going to turn them green anyway.

I still need one new white caliper though :-( Help me clood !!!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

clood's "stealth project" bike is worth a look http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=628443&highlight=stealth+project

i think clood's R1's are OEM brakesets and not easy to get spares (i tried and failed too) do let me know how you get on :thumbsup:

........................

grazie Atmos


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*the good, the bad & the indifferent*

the rims are here (from treefort) - at least the box & packaging are Edge/Enve 29" XC clincher - but the rims are the 26" version ??!!! - well anyways they were bunged on the scales before going back in the box

</a
7g overweight - Edge website claims 350g for their 26" clincher XC rims

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/5016874357/" title="Edge/Enve 26" 32h XC Clincher rim #2 - 22.09.10 #4308 v2 by culturesponge, on Flickr">
5g overweight

better luck with a plastic USE 27.2-31.6mm seatpost shim...


26g out of the box


9g lighter after mucho dremel molestos


final version - supertune!

brakes arrive next


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

(the ups delivery bloke looked more like a mexican wrestler without a mask on)


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had cut thirty percent off my shim. No drimmel work and if , I recall was lighter than yours.. Can you or did you cut it's length down..


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

I LIKE.

Cant wait to see the wheels project turn out.

yeah you could of bought chiniese orange hubs, but hellllll nahhhhhh, youre going to be a complete badassssssssssssssss! :-D :-D

Rock on bro!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*mountain bike action a9c review*



mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> I LIKE.
> 
> Cant wait to see the wheels project turn out.
> 
> ...


cheers mate :thumbsup:

wheelset plans might have changed though...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> I had cut thirty percent off my shim. No drimmel work and if , I recall was lighter than yours.. Can you or did you cut it's length down..


thanks, well done on that, did you take a photo?

really enjoy dremel tuning - especially when all the carnage is hidden from sight like a with a seatpost shim 

for my bulk + seatpost choice i need at least 85mm inside the frame for a carbon & full length the USE shim is 95mm

but might be able to drill out another 2g of holes so a 27.2 carbon post (with a shim) will be a tad lighter than a 31.6 (hopes)


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

Doesn't Eliflap have his Flash up for sale now? IIRC, it has EDGE tubulars. Slap the Lefty and EDGE tubulars on that A9C and you may have my dream HT 29er (or at least close to it...for the moment... )


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Deuce9er said:


> Doesn't Eliflap have his Flash up for sale now? IIRC, it has EDGE tubulars. Slap the Lefty and EDGE tubulars on that A9C and you may have my dream HT 29er (or at least close to it...for the moment... )


would be amazing to roll tubs on a high mileage fitness training/beater bike - but could never afford it

decided not to have any orange anodizing on this build - there's enough tangerine to be seen coming from miles away - totally overkill to add even more! 

now looking for what's new coming onto the market- hubs, 29" rims ect - this will be my last bike build for a few years

best


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Spesh?*



culturesponge said:


> now looking for what's new coming onto the market- hubs, 29" rims ect - this will be my last bike build for a few years
> 
> best


Carbon Rovals...$1550 (1440g)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

that's shush not spesh! 

rebuilt without rim graphics + different spokes, upgrades ect - i think they'll do the trick

plus if i get them, i can then still afford to finish the custom silver Podium MMX wheelset that was donoring modded hubs for the a9c


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd wait for reviews on any Specialized wheels. Their "old" Rovals were light but were known to flex.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks - there's going to have to be a catch somewhere with a price like that 

they will be their 1st gen carbon 29" wheelset - with mostly DT Swiss components - not had any flex issues to grumble about with 2 other XRC 26" rim builds so have optimistic hopes of a similar performance from the new 29" hoops

best


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like another Sweet build. I think I'm going to get a Scott Scale 949 frame in medium and build up some EDGE carbon wheels and get my bike into the 12lb range. This one is 14.02lbs now.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Looks like another Sweet build. I think I'm going to get a Scott Scale 949 frame in medium and build up some EDGE carbon wheels and get my bike into the 12lb range. This one is 14.02lbs now.


sounds like a great plan, the Scott frameset is a feather & you seem to like facing down challenges :thumbsup:

if your frames are usually medium size - perhaps you can get away with a small with slightly wider bars than usual? - might save a few more grams 

itsa tough project to build a light bike with a hefty a9c frameset - think i'll be more than happy with anything around 18.5lb for mine with a niner rigid fork & perhaps 21lb with suspension

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*current a9c build list - still changing...*

deleted (sorry) incase mrs culturesponge finds out how much this build might cost


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Scott doesn't build a small 29er, they don't "believe" in short people riding 29" wheels....


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

edgerat said:


> Scott doesn't build a small 29er, they don't "believe" in short people riding 29" wheels....




shame on you Scott! :nono:



https://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/3...ade-lightest-29er-mountain-bike-frame-claims/



> The seatstays use Scott's SDS (Shock Damping System) to provide vertical flex of between 4mm and 5mm at the rear axle. What you can't really see from this side is the bent seat tube. Like the aluminum models, the 949 gets a bent seat tube to help tuck the rear wheel. Chainstay length is a short 438mm (17.24″), which is only 18mm longer than the 899 26″ version. Both bikes share the same 330mm (12.2″) bottom bracket height, which helps keep the center of gravity on the 29er pretty low. One drawback to this design is the limited availability in smaller sizes. Scott will only offer a M, L and XL frame for 2011.


...edit to change product pic from 2010 bike to 2011 + add text explaining sizing....


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Not sure...*



culturesponge said:


> ...is the frame alone not yellow/black/white like the complete bike? - the product pic looks like it has been made black & white from a colour original


Not sure, but the weight is incorrect...it shows 949g 1.99#...the 949g is right, but it should be 2.1# (or 2.09# if they would like)...they just copied & pasted the #s of the 26er weight...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

hot


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*build update*

thanks 1993gsxr907 :thumbsup:

recent arrivals


69g niner CYA BB30 press fit bottom bracket adapter set - clever use of drillium saved some weight 


207cm Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm derailleur cable housing - approx 32g per metre
2 kits were needed to go full-length for both derailleurs - but there will be enough leftover to upgrade another bike


Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm 222cm inner cable - apparently now with improved + harder wearing super slick coating 


Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm 190cm inner cable - shorter one


2x 200cm Power Cordz 1.2mm inner derailleur cables 
will use these once the bike is set-up properly, Power Cordz stretch out with too much adjustment - better to install after a few rides

best :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*new enve rims*

change of plans...

https://www.bikerumor.com/2010/10/0...composites-formerly-known-as-edge/#more-22991





bikerumor said:


> Above is a shot of the new bead seat that Enve has been working on to provide the necessary seat for tubeless tires. While the current offering seen here obviously needs sealing tape to work as a tubeless rim, there were rumblings around the Enve booth that they were working on securing UST patent rights from a certain wheel manufacturer that has pretty much set the bar for UST&#8230;
> 
> Edge, or Enve is still the sponsor of the Santa Cruz Syndicate, which should no doubt push the progression of Enve's tubeless technology.



...alot better for rolling tube type tires tubeless than the current edge/enve XC clincher rim design

if i can hold out for a set of those + lace them the new Sapim SuperSpokes = weight weenie cake & err, eating it! :thumbsup:


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Set the Bar for UST? Sounds like Stan's BST to me...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

well it works - just ask Specialized 

...still haven't built these :madman:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought u polished those


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> I thought u polished those


no, might have been eliflaps or fairwheel - mine are still black with stickers, they almost went on ebay 2x - but hubs are tuned/done now so any day now they will go to the anodiser, will post pics when done.

now going to build enve xc tubeless ready 29" clinchers + dt 190 + sapim superspoke for the a9c - build will take longer but better wheels = more fun to ride 

best


----------



## zamatterry (Oct 23, 2009)

*need help with my crankset*

Killer build bytheway. I am running my A9C SS for now but have the BB30 cups and I've been struggling to find a good light inexpensive crank to run 1x10. Are you still using the specialized BB30 cranks?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

zamatterry said:


> Killer build bytheway. I am running my A9C SS for now but have the BB30 cups and I've been struggling to find a good light inexpensive crank to run 1x10. Are you still using the specialized BB30 cranks?


thanks, its coming together slowly :thumbsup:

your bike looks brilliant with a lefty & white really suits the frame - what did you need to convert your frame for a lefty + which fork is that?

i'm still waiting for the new s-works mtn crankset - was told mid month by Cody - so perhaps any day now (hopes)

1x10 would be terrific with the newish Rotor Q-Ring 36t single chainring paired with an 11-36 cassette. Rotor chainring weights have been pretty good too at least 10-20g lighter than the XTR rings they replaced 

best

...edit to add pic of the chainring + fix iphone typo...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*building slowly*

new arrivals 


66g 2010 Shimano Dura-Ace FD7900 Braze-on Double 10spd Front Derailleur
- to be used with a Mcfk ud carbon clamp & CarbonTi 42/26 chainrings


64g tuned 2010 Catye Strada Double Wireless + .4g hp micro magnet


317g 2010 DT Swiss 190 CL 28h hubset (had to send back the 319g 32h 190 hubset 'cos 2011 ENVE rims will be only 28h)


5g Smudek 34.9 carbon seatpost clamp
just a tad under 6g - would be lighter still with a minute M3 Ti bolt - but this dependable clamp is better with lummox proof fasteners


88g 2010 Nobu 3x9 Microshifters with foam grips - to be used as 2x9 (till SRAM step up their game)

...edit to change dt 190 pic - had to swap the 32h for 28h...


----------



## zamatterry (Oct 23, 2009)

*sweet upgrades*

I talked to Jake with Project321 and he was extremely helpful with the build. they have everything you'll need to throw the lefty on any bike.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

zamatterry said:


> I talked to Jake with Project321 and he was extremely helpful with the build. they have everything you'll need to throw the lefty on any bike.


thanks, nice to know :thumbsup:

Mattais Hellore manufactures the worlds lightest lefty steerer tube - its a work of art in carbon + extremely strong : http://www.hellore.se/EP01.html

...did you find a suitable crankset? - i'm now told end of Nov for the spesh cranks :madmax:

...........edit 2 days later.........

2011 sw 175mm crankset is on its way here via pronto express - you really can't trust anyone @ S with a name like Cody


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*dull & cranky*


this 2011 S-Works MTB crankset was for the a9c but is now installed on my stumpy (it matches that bike much better than the white pinstriped 2010 cranks now destined for fleabay) - so have ordered another & to hell with the build budget!!

crankset will be -11g lighter with Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic bearings +95g heavier with CarbonTi 42/26 X-kit chainrings & bolts

best!


----------



## zamatterry (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sweeeet cranks*

Thats it. Thats what I will get. At 483g for that price, you can't go wrong. Checked out the carbon lefty steer tube, you weren't kidding, a serious piece of art. Thanks for the advice on the cranks. Come on....put the parts together, lets see the build, the suspense is killing me..us?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks, i like your new avatar :thumbsup:

a dreambuild would have been superlight but superspendy Hollowgram SI SL or even better the forthcoming AX Morpheus MTB cranks - anyway would probably have nightmares about destroying them on a rock i didn't see

sorry will be a while before my a9c gets dirty - i'm stuck waiting for the new ENVE 29 TR XC rims to come out at the end of the year & don't have any spare lolly for a crest wheelset for the month or so interim

http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/web/AX---Morpheus-MTB_id_22249__dId_5220_.htm


----------



## j_gantzer (Oct 20, 2005)

what is the q-factor on the s-w cranks.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

j_gantzer said:


> what is the q-factor on the s-w cranks.


really hard to find any information about the Q-Factor - suprising really

so i flipped the arms so they were both facing the same way & then measured at the pedal holes

outside to outside of the crankarms is - 170mm (or 6.692 inches)
inside to inside of the crankarms is - 140mm (or 5.511 inches)

hope that's of help


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn!

This a9c is gonna be a show stopper...








​


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks Jake

hopefully this build will finally free me from this terrible weight weenie affliction :ihih: :smilewinkgrin:

...the bike will be as brand logo free as possible (without voiding warranties) & have a fresh roll of black electricians tape at the ready :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The .4 gram micro magnet.. is that the tunning on computer...?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

yes, so far ... 


Cateye universal spoke magnet


Cateye super duty spoke magnet

also when its installed i can trim the mount + zipties & save another gram or two


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I assume u drimmiled?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> I assume u drimmiled?



no not this time! - but will instead be using a .2g black magnet instead of that really hefty .4g one :thumbsup:

not sure if the cadence function on the cateye double wireless computer will be worth another 12g afterall? i have alot more fun just riding along, oblivious to being slower than last time 

best


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

This one is a bit heavier 0.3g  and works very well with my Garmin speed/cadence :thumbsup: 









Looking forward to seeing you build:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Looking forward to seeing you build:thumbsup:


me too :madman: its going to be like water torture waiting for those 2011 enve rims - i have almost everything else to build here or in the post very soon...

a9c current/final build spec:

FRAME: '10 niner air nine carbon medium 17" (tang/carbon) (1331g) (with a9c gear kit) (51g) (almost no graphics)
FORK: '10 niner carbon rigid tapered (tang/carbon) (596g uncut) (with Extralite ultraster 2) (7g) (almost no graphics)
HEADSET: CC IS-3 top assy 1 1/8" Enduro hcb upgrade (26g?) (CC IS bottom assembly 1.5) (40g?) (with Tune 3k carbon cap + alloy bolt) (5g)
STEM: Extralite UL3 90mm (81g) (no graphics)
HEADSET SPACER: 2x5mm Extralite derlin (3g) 
BARS: Ax Lightness Hera ud carbon 620x25.4mm (90g?) (no graphics)
GRIPS: Hitemp42 foam (11g) or 135mm Poshbikes nitrile (black) (26g?)
FRONT BRAKE: '10 "SuperBatman" Formula R1(154g?) (with BK carbon clamp) (1.5g)
REAR BRAKE: '10 "SuperBatman" Formula R1 (164g?) (with BK carbon clamp) (1.5g)
BRAKE ROTORS: F&R: Innolite 160mm (87g pr.) or F: Formula SS 160mm (custom black spider) (86g) (with Formula sintered pads) (22g)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: '10 Dura-Ace FD7900 53/34 (66g) (with Mcfk 34.9mm ud carbon braze on mount) (7g)
REAR DERAILLEUR: XTR M972 SGS Shadow (169g) (with 3k carbon & hcb pulleys) (9g) (and KCNC & TC alloy pulley bolts) (black) (1g)
SHIFTERS: Nobu Shimano 3x9 Microshifters (88g) (with M4 x16mm plastic bolts) (.3g) (and Nobu sl foam grips) (22g)
CASSETTE: SRAM XG-999 11-32 (178g) (w' Procraft 11t lockring) (black) (4g) 
CHAIN: '10 KMC x10 SL (silver) (134g) 
CRANKSET: '11 S-Works carbon MTB 175mm (with triple spider) (422g) (no graphics)
CHAINRINGS: CarbonTi 42/26 X-Kit inc bolts (94g)
BOTTOM BRACKET: niner CYA Pressfit BB30 (69g) (with Enduro BB30 Zero hcb) (39g)
PEDALS: CB Eggbeater 11 (181g) (with Ti spring upgrade) (9g) (black end cap not gold) (4g)
WHEELSET: '11 ENVE 29" XC TR 28h (with Sapim Superspoke's + Pillar nips perhaps?) (inc DT Swiss 190 28h hubset) (317g) (with 36pt star rat) (14g) (1345g?) (no graphics)
TIRES: '11 Racing Ralph 29x2.25 EVO PaceStar (each 520 - 600g?) 
TUBELESS: Stans road valves +Purely Custom black alloy collars (black) (14g?) Slime Pro ust gloop (80g?)
SKEWERS: Tune Skyline MTB (black) (23g) or DT Swiss RWS Titan (black) (with Mavic composite end caps) (72g)
CENTRELOCK LOCKRINGS: Procraft (black) (9g?)
CENTRELOCK ADAPTERS: Instrument Fabrications (my own exclusive) (F: 14g R: 11g)
SADDLE: '10 Saevid carbon saddle (black)(75g)
SEATPOST: Mcfk ud carbon 31.6x350mm (119g) (no graphics)
SEAT BINDER: Smudek ud carbon 34.9mm (5.5g)
CHAINSTAY PROTECTOR: fluffy Velcro (black)(4g?)
DERAILLEUR CABLES: Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm (black) (32g per metre 85g total?) (with Power Cordz 1.2mm (4.5g?) and Yumeya end caps (.5g)

i heard somewhere patience is a virtue - so that will mean i will have at least one then! :thumbsup: 

best

...edit for correction...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> me too :madman: its going to be like water torure waiting for those 2011 enve rims - i have almost everything else to build here or in the post very soon...
> 
> a9c current/final build spec:
> 
> ...


*WOW talk about a build....man you have it covered

when its all said and done 17 pounds?*


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks, this carbon rigid 29" bike will complete the stables

not sure about the final weight either - i'm on target if when riding it feels about as light as my full suss 26" trailbike

best


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

So the magnet.. How's that attach.. You've hot me curious.. I got the same computer...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

with glue


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> me too :madman: its going to be like water torure waiting for those 2011 enve rims - i have almost everything else to build here or in the post very soon...


Also looking forward to the build.

I feel your pain re: the wheels, I just waiting 15 weeks for mine to arrive !!! It was hell.

All good now though.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks, your words of sympathy help alot 

but its really is my own stupid fault for not having enough forsight - i should have purchased a standard NoTubes 29 Crest wheelset before i blew all of the build money - and used those while waiting for the enve wheelset - doh!

stunning bike you have there - really looks like alot of fun to ride (+fast) 

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> So the magnet.. How's that attach.. You've hot me curious.. I got the same computer...




this .4g high powered magnet was from Roth Shek: https://www.rothshek.com/contact.htm

..its held inplace with a clear blob of silicone glue (same as used for aquariums ect) so it can take knocks & flex & not just fall off & get lost in the grass 

silicone glue is very messy (i'm allergic to it) so i put a dab of it on an old chopstick and then smear it on the spoke/magnet where its makes a good signal, the glue is dry in 20-30 mins so very quick operation

hope that's of help


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*more gear here*


Mcfk ud carbon derailleur clamp + black ergal bolt


Mcfk 31.6 x 350mm ud carbon seatpost


Saevid carbon saddle (black)


Innolite 160mm alloy rotor


Extralite Ultra Stem UL3 25.4 x 90mm

...................................

[email protected]
4 November 2010 20:12:31 PDT

Hello
Unfortunately we are still roughly 8 weeks out on TR mountain rims. Lots of hoops to jump through to get UST certified.
Ride ENVE!

:cryin: :yawn:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

That blows... 8 weeks...
oh Rothshek doesn't have magnet in ebay .. will send him a mail....

Any good sources on black ti bolts...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where, did you get the black magnet....? 

Just ordered 3...
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINIATURE-WHEEL...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item43a2d94113

Consisdered this
http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D101-N52


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

CHAINRINGS: Carbon-Ti 42/26 X kit (94g)

I'm looking at this also...
Then Saw Gara is a little lighter...
Did you recieve these yet?

Edit about Gara, do realise they aren't seperate rings..
Hmmm may your idea is correct as usual...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

black ti bolts?

toronto cycles had black ti torx rotor bolts last time i looked

https://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium_Bolts.html

or you could use a black sharpie - you might end up touching them up with one anyway!



nikoli8 said:


> CHAINRINGS: Carbon-Ti 42/26 X kit (94g)
> 
> I'm looking at this also...
> Then Saw Gara is a little lighter...
> Did you recieve these yet?




yes but was sent the wrong 26t & had to send it back to germany for exchange 

lightness isn't everything with a drivetrain - ridden about 800 miles on a 40/26 CarbonTi X-Kit on my stumpy and i can hardly see any chainwear in the rings - so i think they are well worth any extra weight or cost

2 black magnets will be coming from germany with ax hera bars - but having problems with the shop so will not recommend :madmax:

Roth Shek seems happier to sell directly & avoid ebay fees, he gives gifts too - those magnets :thumbsup:

best

...fixed typo...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey. What was chainring problem, so I know ahead of time.. I'm placn order next Friday.. Had a hold on my project because of wedding.. Now looking to get the Type X to 7kg
At 7.8... Easy fixes really.. Just cost...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats on the wedding :thumbsup:

there was nothing wrong with the chainring - well apart from they sent over the wrong one 

so i sent it back again 5900 miles to Germany and now wait for the correct one (and my return postage refunded) next time i hope they will check what's in the box before posting the parcel


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jake Pay said:


> That's the cats meow


That's the cats box! :ciappa:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks
I'm going Nanobike for mine


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Thanks
> I'm going Nanobike for mine


good call, don't forget to ask them to revise postage charges for your order

thanks for the link : http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D101-N52



> * Dimensions: 1/16" dia. x 1/32" thick
> * Tolerances: ±0.004" x ±0.004"
> * Material: NdFeB, Grade N52
> * Plating/Coating: Ni-Cu-Ni (Nickel)
> ...


...next time i might purchase these and trim them to suit :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

How do you mean revise postage, do they screw people on postage...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

nikoli8 said:


> How do you mean revise postage, do they screw people on postage...


um yeah...so many places do


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> um yeah...so many places do


:thumbsup:

most bike shops have a default postage charge that covers up to 5kg International postage & packing outside of the European Union

with a minute order for micro magnets your going to get right royally shafted - unless you let them know, same also for VAT


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*more*


9g matte black ceramic mod centrelock adapter


14g matte black ceramic mod centrelock adapter


"SuperBatman" Formula R1 front brake (1000mm hose) + BK Composites carbon clamps


"SuperBatman" Formula R1 rear brake (1650mm hose) + BK Composites carbon clamps


stealthy Extralite Ultra Stem UL3 25.4 x 90mm


XTR M972 Shadow SGS RD + carbon pulleys w' ceramic bearings + kcnc alloy bolts

best


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm curious, why didn't you follow through with your original plans of getting your grip shifters modified for 2X10? I'm thinking of going down this road and want to know how well they work.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> I'm curious, why didn't you follow through with your original plans of getting your grip shifters modified for 2X10? I'm thinking of going down this road and want to know how well they work.


eliflap seems really happy with his converted XO twistshifter - so they must work alright - he won't keep stuff on his race bikes that doesn't work well

change of plans was really to make the most of the old 9 speed drivetrain bobbins here & hopefully wear it out - before upgrading to 10 speed next year when perhaps the new XTR M980 prices come down - or even better - SRAM finally let loose on the marketplace 10 speed twistshifters 

if your thinking of purchasing those converted XO twisters - perhaps PM eliflap?

hope that's of help

best


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

looking great man, just a few q's

wouldnt stans juice be lighter to go tubeless?

wouldnt a ti headset bolt be lighter?

anndddddd, why is the pedal hole in those carbon cranks all messed up?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Love that stem culturesponge, not in the least because they claim it weighs 81g and it actually does!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

TigWorld said:


> Love that stem culturesponge, not in the least because they claim it weighs 81g and it actually does!


With electrical tape on it :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:

probably 81.999g now - any more electrical tape blotting i'm sure it would have registered 

really need to pay for that dope scale in my amazon cart for eons now (with one decimal point!) - my feeback sports scale is abit too vague at times & won't read anything under 2g



mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> looking great man, just a few q's
> 
> wouldnt stans juice be lighter to go tubeless?
> 
> ...


thanks Chris, this is my last build for sometime & having fun making the most of it

giving the new version slime pro a spin because they claim it doesn't dry out as fast as stans - so i can use less in theory (theory that is!)

Ti headset bolt might be safer than alloy - weight difference is very slight

been running those s-works cranks in the pic on my stumpy & have another crankset for the a9c now - "in the flesh" its not as funky as you might have thought

best


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Are those centerlock adaptors the DT ones that you've been working on ? If yes, you drilled out the little posts ?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> Ti headset bolt might be safer than alloy - weight difference is very slight


not any of the ones i have weighed. usually Al is approx. 2/3 the weight of Ti (though obviously not as strong)

love this thread. crazy how you guys are so into every single part of the build and know all the options. i learn about all kinds of parts that i would never have seen otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> not any of the ones i have weighed. usually Al is approx. 2/3 the weight of Ti (though obviously not as strong)


ta for that, don't have any Ti headset bolts here - just steel & alloy & didn't want to sound like a smart arse replying to mtnbikecrazy55's questions - alloy headset bolts are approx 3g & steel 8g



whybotherme said:


> love this thread. crazy how you guys are so into every single part of the build and know all the options. i learn about all kinds of parts that i would never have seen otherwise. Thanks!


thank you, its masses more rewarding to build up a bike from scratch over a few months with carefully chosen parts + the lighter the bike (especially unsprung weight) the more responsive & faster climbing it is! ...unless of course components break because they are too flimsy for the situation 

...................



92gli said:


> Are those centerlock adaptors the DT ones that you've been working on ? If yes, you drilled out the little posts ?


yes thanks, i'm really chuffed to bits with them - we machined a few small batches @ 9-10g for 140/160mm rear rotors & 14g for 160/180mm upfront (sorry not for sale)


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> yes thanks, i'm really chuffed to bits with them - we machined a few small batches @ 9-10g for 140/160mm rear rotors & 14g for 160/180mm upfront (sorry not for sale)


Very cool. Looks like a lot of work. I'm honestly concerned those little posts will shear off now. I guess nothing too horrible with happen since the lockring will still hold the rotor on. But you may have a accident in your pants if you pull the lever to the bar and the wheel keeps spinning.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

92gli said:


> Very cool. Looks like a lot of work. I'm honestly concerned those little posts will shear off now. I guess nothing too horrible with happen since the lockring will still hold the rotor on. But you may have a accident in your pants if you pull the lever to the bar and the rotor keeps spinning.


thanks! - not much work really, just an hour or so of cnc + lathe + tap holes + finish on wheel (the bit i did)

would be lucky to end up in hospital if brakes failed on many of the descents here - a turd in the shorts would be the least of worries! 

we've been using variations of those modified adapters for about 2 years,1000's of miles without any problems: no extra rotor warping, no extra braking noise, no accelerated metal fatique - seem to be quite safe for the type of riding we do mostly & worked alright on the Umpqua River Trail

was asked by r2 bikes if i wanted to make some to sell - answer was no :ciappa:

...if a cyclist (or hiker ect) was maimed or killled because of my mod centrelock's failling - it would be totally devastating & not worth the small monetary gain from selling them - just for family & friends only :thumbsup:

...edit to clarify thought...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I only have tile silicon and epoxy Resin.. Which would u use..


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

So couldn't get magnet to work when mounted.. No close enough...to sensor


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

silicone should work alright, we've 6 weiner spoke magnets working Cateye Strada bike computers without probs

i locate sensors quite low on the left fork - so small as possible distance between sensor & spokes - here's a recent pic of my trailbike & might hep?



good luck


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> I locate sensors quite low on the left fork - so small as possible distance between sensor & spokes - here's a recent pic of my trailbike & might hep?


The problem with having the computer's speed sensor mounted behind the fork is that its alignment is opposite to the wheel rotation. If it gets knocked into the spokes then it could jam the front wheel and send you over the bars.

By having the speed sensor at the front of the fork its alignment is in line with the wheel rotation. If the sensor gets knocked into the spokes then it won't jam, all you'll get is a bit of noise as the sensor bounces along the spokes.

Examples of where the sensor could get knocked out of position without you realising would be transporting the bike by car, or after a crash when you may get back on without having checked everything over first.

If you get a Powertap hub then you don't need a speed sensor on the fork as the hub provides the speed reading.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

WR304 said:


> The problem with having the computer's speed sensor mounted behind the fork is that its alignment is opposite to the wheel rotation. If it gets knocked into the spokes then it could jam the front wheel and send you over the bars.


hersmine

thanks

had no problem with cateye wireless sensors moving into the spokes in well over 6k trail riding & doubt very much if it would cause an otb- as the spokes should flick it out of the way (it pivots on an axis) - but you really never know in one of those worst case scenarios! 

...but for the same paranoic safety first rationale my precious wife's bikes have the sensors situated forward of the fork 

i locate the sensor behind : so it gets less crud on it & keeps on working + cleaner lines + my bikes easier to lift on/off the roof rack without moving the sensor

thanks for looking out - nikoli8 make sure your sensor is forward :thumbsup:

...edit to tweak pics so they are now sidebyside...


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

why not get a garmin edge?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> Had no problem with cateye wireless sensors moving into the spokes in well over 6k trail riding & doubt very much if it would cause an otb (aka superman) as the spokes should flick it out of the way - but you really never know in one of those worst case scenarios!


It's the sort of thing that's unlikely to happen, but if it did then it would be really annoying knowing that it was an avoidable accident for something as small as the speed sensor location.

I'm looking forwards to seeing the photos of the finished bike. With this amount of tweaking and work it should be awesome when finished.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

WR304 said:


> It's the sort of thing that's unlikely to happen, but if it did then it would be really annoying knowing that it was an avoidable accident for something as small as the speed sensor location.





culturesponge said:


> for the same paranoic safety first rationale my precious wife's bikes have the sensors situated forward of the fork


WR304 you are preaching to the choir - i knows dat already!



WR304 said:


> I'm looking forwards to seeing the photos of the finished bike. With this amount of tweaking and work it should be awesome when finished.


thanks, me too - this will be my last custom bicycle build (really have to move on) so trying to make the most of what i've picked up here on weight weiners over the last few years 

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

danridesbikes said:


> why not get a garmin edge?


that new 800 looks phenominal - but has a few bugs to fix before its mine (plus i think santa has been around a few times already this year!) - it would be perfect for this beater/trainer bike - especially that ghost rider mode where i can chase down a slower me :thumbsup:

are you using one? we had the 60CSx for a while but had to send it back under warranty


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

been using an edge 500 most of the summer on a road bike, great gadget, love the training mode that lets you race against yourself on an already run course,

not sure ill get an 800, the maps however appealing just seems overkill as on the road bike i know the local radius of 50 miles easy enough to make my own random routes as im riding along


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got it up in running...waiting for silicone to harden before off road voyage..
Used more silicone than I wanted.. But wanted it to stay on...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Got it up in running...waiting for silicone to harden before off road voyage..
> Used more silicone than I wanted.. But wanted it to stay on...


great!

at least that silicone is relatively easy to remove if you wanted to try again with a smaller blob of epoxy?

the silicone i've been using dries in a few mins, it took a few magnets before i'd got the technique down to apply it with a chopstick:

1st make sure you know where the magnet needs to be located for best signal
2. squeeze a small blob of silicone onto a wooden chopstick
3. carefully dab silicone blob to spoke where magnet will be sited
4. wait just a couple of mins then introduce magnet to blob (i use plastic tweasers)
5. smear around the back of the magnet with silicone so its covered from behind + sides
6. no number 6 - your done! 

i'm very allergic to silicone now after a few messy (nay slapstick) early attempts to glue magnets on spokes - so now wear disposable gloves

post a pic nikoli8 :thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> that new 800 looks phenominal - but has a few bugs to fix before its mine (plus i think santa has been around a few times already this year!) - it would be perfect for this beater/trainer bike - especially that ghost rider mode where i can chase down a slower me :thumbsup:
> 
> are you using one? we had the 60CSx for a while but had to send it back under warranty


The Garmin Edge products are phenomenal IMO.

My wife has been lucky enough recently to work with the Garmin folks some and has recently used the 705, 500, and 800.

I personally have the 705 and think it is the best thing ever. Some of the features on the new products don't appeal to me. The 705 has none of the issues that we had with 305 units and all of the best features otherwise IMO.

I have however kind of fallen in love with the idea of the 500. Much smaller and lighter than the other units. It is much more of a no-frills cyclocomputer and I feel that for racing it would be a better choice than my 705 (though I have used the 705 multiple times for navigation while driving around in unfamiliar cities that we are visiting for races! have even found pretty awesome restaurants with it!)

For more info check her blog post.... https://www.allisonmann.net/2010/11/the-edge-any-way-i-can-get-it.html


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


>


looking great, how was the testride?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*garmin with the edge*



danridesbikes said:


> been using an edge 500 most of the summer on a road bike, great gadget, love the training mode that lets you race against yourself on an already run course,
> 
> not sure ill get an 800, the maps however appealing just seems overkill as on the road bike i know the local radius of 50 miles easy enough to make my own random routes as im riding along





whybotherme said:


> The Garmin Edge products are phenomenal IMO.
> 
> My wife has been lucky enough recently to work with the Garmin folks some and has recently used the 705, 500, and 800.
> 
> ...


really excellent info - thanks 

a recently obsoleted Garmin seems to always be the best buy - so hopefully the 705 will rapidly drop in price now the 800 is on the market...

after doing more research, i'd defo need more than a 500 to warrant the cost/weight over a cateye strada double wireless + the 705 GPS realtime map functions would be essential for unfamiliar trails/travelling to unfamiliar trailheads/navigating cities/finding petrol stations ect, ect

best


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> looking great, how was the testride?


Spot. On test ride...
I'm tunning a Dura 7900 Braze on.. What size bolts are they.. Hoping I can use my XTR m971 Alloy bolts..
Also because I run a m971.. I don't think a speen is needed for the dura ace .. Correct..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Spot. On test ride...
> I'm tunning a Dura 7900 Braze on.. What size bolts are they.. Hoping I can use my XTR m971 Alloy bolts..
> Also because I run a m971.. I don't think a speen is needed for the dura ace .. Correct..
> 
> Thanks in advance...


glad you made an edit to your post, big difference between speen & .....

sorry, don't know what exact length/width 7900 or 971 FD bolts are - very easy to find out if you have both there 

if your frame has top tube cable routing you will need a speen, (as far as i know) all road FD's are bottom pull

the search engine is your friend. here's a brilliant post by nino - answering the exact same question back in January - from you!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6491683&postcount=9

best


----------



## Evo-L (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you seen the Crank Brothers seatpost? I bet its cheaper than the Syntace your after, and it weighs 157g's.

http://crankbrothers.com/seatposts_cobalt11.php


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*new post*



Evo-L said:


> Have you seen the Crank Brothers seatpost? I bet its cheaper than the Syntace your after, and it weighs 157g's.
> 
> https://crankbrothers.com/seatposts_cobalt11.php




thanks for the tip, the new design CB carbon stems look good too

the new cobalt 11 is actually more expensive if you purchase at the msrp $220 / €199 ($265 for European peeps)



Crank Brothers website said:


> Cobalt 11 weight 157g @ 31.6mm, 0mm offset, 350mm




...but its lighter than the full carbon Syntace P6 - and this is weight weenies 



bike components.de said:


> Syntace P6 Carbon Seatpost Model 2010 Full Carbon
> 
> Item number: 24976
> 
> ...


after finding the a9c frame to be 200g overweight - i went completely bananas & instead purchased an Mcfk ud carbon tube + rail type seatpost (119g untuned) - i'd bought another Mcfk seatpost for another build earlier in the year that had arrived crushed in the post from Germany - this one is perfect - so equilibrium is now achieved (sort of) but piggy bank is broken 

best

...edit to try to fix quote - working one minute not the next argh! html...


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Any new pictures? Super build!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*slow, not glacier slow - but almost!*

i finally nabbed the "dope scales" in my amazon cart for the last 9 months or so

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001R6B38O/ref=oss_product



TigWorld said:


> Love that stem culturesponge, not in the least because they claim it weighs 81g and it actually does!





amillmtb said:


> With electrical tape on it :thumbsup:



extra stealthy Extralite Ultra Stem UL3 25.4 x 90

∆∆∆ probably more accurate  ∆∆∆


Smudek 34.9 carbon seatpost clamp


Yumeya 4mm control cable end caps + crimps


Tune aheadcap alloy bolt


Tune carbon aheadcap


12x Formula bevel head titanium T25 rotor bolts


Tune Skyline MTB 100mm skewer


Tune Skyline MTB 135mm skewer


Tune Skyline MTB keyring wrench


130mm ESI Chunky orange silicone grip


130mm ESI Chunky orange silicone grips - pair


135mm Posh Bikes black nitrile grip


135mm Posh Bikes black nitrile grips - pair

thanks ducmanducman - can hardly wait to ride the wheels off this bike

now waiting on a large(ish) order from Germany, combining postage to reduce costs (and carbon footprint)

best


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

one black one orange grip?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> one black one orange grip?


lol 

the black nitrile Posh Bikes grips are what i was planning to use (as a matching pair)

the (pair of) orange ESI Chunky's came in the post today from treefort on special offer - really appreciate Chunky's extra cush for long rides on other bikes so will have them in reserve if i get tingly numb hands like i did with my old steel rigid mtn bike

will edit to add pics of both grips as pairs later :thumbsup:

best


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

So no Hi temp grips..
If you sell those PM me


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

An 120mm Extralite is on my shopping list.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*new garmin edge 800*





decided on the new edge 800 (will amazon the cateye strada double wireless) some fair prices about already for the 800 - mine was $391 with no tax or postage from modern bike (postage took just 3 days + very good communication)

unit weighs just under 100g & mount kit (with 4x largest rubber bands) 10.6g

just waiting for items from germany now - hopefully they can get here before xmas/new year shutdowns - trying very hard to stay patient! 

best


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Hey Culturesponge, i have a question if you don't mind.

I'm still not sure for which crank to get for my bike. I'm also going for a double setup (24/36).
Didn't you consider the extralite ebones crank? It looks like 'the best' option for the money/weight....?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ducmanducman said:


> Hey Culturesponge, i have a question if you don't mind.
> 
> I'm still not sure for which crank to get for my bike. I'm also going for a double setup (24/36).
> Didn't you consider the extralite ebones crank? It looks like 'the best' option for the money/weight....?


i'm no expert & normally purchase stiff heavy cranksets - but! 

yes, E-bone are really great for the price + great weight - if you do alot of mashing/stomping you might feel some flex (or not)

but if you want to throw your budget out of the window...

peeps are *really* liking the Rotor 3D - to date i don't think Rotor have made a duff product yet

info : http://www.rotorbikeusa.com/products/3D_plus_mtb_cranks.html

good place to purchase : http://www.kingbarcelona.com/en/rotor-3d-xc3-crank-bcd-10464-steel-axle-175mm-p-4574.html



rotor bike usa said:


> this is a lightweight, full aluminium, purebred performance crank weighing just 493 g for 175 mm / 2x9-10 (w/o BB, chain-rings and spacers).


i don't think you have to use Rotor eliptical chainring either if you get the triple & use CarbonTi X-Kit 36/24 chainrings (for example) - but those Rotor rings really do increase climbing power - once you get used to them 

best + greets to Belgium


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Thx, gonna look into it!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> "SuperBatman" Formula R1 front brake (1000mm hose) + BK Composites carbon clamps
> 
> 
> "SuperBatman" Formula R1 rear brake (1650mm hose) + BK Composites carbon clamps


did you custom order the black ano?

i am looking into getting R1's for the wife's '11 race bike if i can shave some weight from the brakes that come on the bike.

hoping her bike shows up in the next couple weeks so i can spend some quality time tearing it down and tuning it before she needs to get on it to prepare for racing.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

...a new Epic for Allison?  29" or 26"?

i bought those R1's from a fellow mtbr member clood or on ebay seller name clood69 - they are "SuperBatman" all black R1's with carbon levers + hoses

just pm'd you with more info as he has the exact same brakes listed currently

clood also has killer prices for Formula rotors & brake pads - its well worth stocking up on pads as they don't last long when the weather is grim or your a semi pro racer with world champion potential 

just purchased a garmin edge with our magicshine refund - thanks for the tip on them - trying to figure it out now :thumbsup:

.typo.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

2011 26" Sworks Epic. I got word today that it came in and I need to go pick it up!

The Garmin 800 is a sweet unit! I think you can nab routes from Garmin Connect too. If you aren't familiar with Idyllwild, here is our route from this weekend. Lots of good stuff!!!!!

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/59569130

Thanks for the info on the R1's!

Another question: on your seatpost... did you buy that from Fair Wheel? Allison has been running a similar post for the past two years (alloy post) that we bought off Ebay. Would like to source a carbon one similar to yours.



culturesponge said:


> ...a new Epic for Allison?  29" or 26"?
> 
> i bought those R1's from a fellow mtbr member clood or on ebay seller name clood69 - they are "SuperBatman" all black R1's with carbon levers + hoses
> 
> ...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> Another question: on your seatpost... did you buy that from Fair Wheel? Allison has been running a similar post for the past two years (alloy post) that we bought off Ebay. Would like to source a carbon one similar to yours.


happy early xmas! - now Allison will be even faster  :thumbsup:

the Mcfk seatpost was from dulite.fr made to order & $20 cheaper than Fair Wheel who only seem to have 31.6mm instock...

but a better seatpost for your hard earned dollar is the New Ultimate :

http://fairwheelbikes.com/new-ultimate-carbon-seatpost-p-1231.html

i tuned a 30.9 x 350mm NU carbon seatpost from 135g to 118g (only 7g more than a custom made Mcfk the same size) just by trimming the post to fit me + Smudek lower cradle

http://www.smud-carbon.eu/thomson_lower.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157623815933162/with/4561408331/

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*custom ZTR Race 29er wheelset*





wheelset #1 is ready

it was re-laced by r2 bikes wheelbuilder with Sapim SuperSpokes + also i will swap out the steel hub bearings for Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic 6803's - so possibly a shade under 1300g when done

...edit to fix link to pics...


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

looking great sponge!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

this bike will be out dated by the time you get it together...lol


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Did you use Alu nippels?
Are those spokes lighter then CXray's? Stronger?

I hope those Race rim's stand up against trail abuse!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> ta for that, don't have any Ti headset bolts here - just steel & alloy & didn't want to sound like a smart arse replying to mtnbikecrazy55's questions - alloy headset bolts are approx 3g & steel 8g


yeah, the ti bolts are 4g, well at least the one i use is  You probably could even trim it down as its 35mm long.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

heres the ti headset bolt, i tried posting it but i cant seem to find where the post went, lol


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*taco's?*



ducmanducman said:


> Did you use Alu nippels?
> Are those spokes lighter then CXray's? Stronger?
> 
> I hope those Race rim's stand up against trail abuse!


thanks peeps

i *know *those wheels will fold very quickly if i rode them like i do the hoops on my full squish 26" trailbike - they were built for the pch/or bay cycle path use + perhaps some light fire roading

if the rear wheel is too flexy - i could have the drive side re-laced with DT Revo's or perhaps just regular CX-Ray's when i take it in for a tune up

new 2011 ENVE tubeless ready 29er XC rims will be available mid january (was told yesterday ) already have hubs waiting & will be using them on dirt - but still not expecting a rigid carbon 29er to replace/obsolete my other bikes - it'll just be another quiver :thumbsup:



1993gsxr907 said:


> this bike will be out dated by the time you get it together...lol


lol those a9c frames were already out of date when they finally reached the market after months of delays 

no regrets (yet) with choice of frame/fork - but i can just imagine niner teasing a brand new 2011/12 version a9c in a few months/weeks/days/hours - a sub 1kg frameset with chainstays with some flex + creak free bottom bracket & also perhaps a new version carbon fork with thru-bolt compatability - oh well! :incazzato:

best + cheers

...edit, to add possible drive side spoke changes if rear wheel is too flexy to stomp...

..


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*garmin edge - acessorized*


garmin cadence kit


the soft version 

parts needed to complete the build are either snowed-in or clearing customs over in europe - so it'll be new bike for the new year :thumbsup:

best


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

no orange hubs?...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> no orange hubs?...


lol! someone else on mtbr can do that (with matching brakeset apparently)

with a tang orange frame + fork - your going to see me from miles away already without adding yet more ...but i've been eating alot of raw carrots lately between meals too help get me back under 160lb - so might turn a tangy shade too 

those tuned dt 240 + princess hubs will be used for a wheelset for mrs culturesponge's vertex project bike - she might leave them raw to match her podium mmx rims or not

best

ps. damn this weather! watching dvd's while cycling on an indoor trainer isn't the same + have new conti 2.4 black chili x-king tires to try out


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Though you're using the lighter magnet (0.3grams) for the sensor?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Though you're using the lighter magnet (0.3grams) for the sensor?


thanks, yes will do i promise (i'm not wasting them on the wife's bikes this time) +have some extra thin weiner zip ties - those garmin ties are just way too hefty for me 

XgreygOOse you are a weight weenie rockstar - i salute you :thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> ps. damn this weather! watching dvd's while cycling on an indoor trainer isn't the same + have new conti 2.4 black chili x-king tires to try out


this rain bites! rode the moorpark switchbacks today and the trail was ridable but the rain made it miserable! damn this is supposed to be socals wonderfull clear weather all year.

going to get an x king and a 2.0 race king SS for xmas. running a racing ralph in the rear now and its great! waiting on rocket ron for the front too!


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

Are those sapim's lighter then CXray's?


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> thanks, yes will do i promise (i'm not wasting them on the wife's bikes this time) +have some extra thin weiner zip ties - those garmin ties are just way too hefty for me
> 
> XgreygOOse you are a weight weenie rockstar - i salute you :thumbsup:


Culturesponge no, no, no I salute you, weight weenie king and photographer :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to the build. BTW do you have a fix date for the new tubeless ready Enve rims. I plan to order a pair of AM rims for my new build (Jekyll) I am waiting to hear from Robert-r2. but maybe you might know more.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> the soft version


this strap is piece of junk. you will see it very soon. visit garmin forum.

but you can buy polar wearlink plus strap and replace garmin's. just move transmiter to new one. if you smart you will do it right now 

anyway. your bike is dream of any dream.
have a fun!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> this rain bites! rode the moorpark switchbacks today and the trail was ridable but the rain made it miserable! damn this is supposed to be socals wonderfull clear weather all year.
> 
> going to get an x king and a 2.0 race king SS for xmas. running a racing ralph in the rear now and its great! waiting on rocket ron for the front too!


worst storms for 22 years so far - weatherman called it "The Pineapple Express" (!!!?) without the nice Southern California weather all we have is inflated prices, traffic congestion, poluted air, poluted water plus a high chance of dying a horrible death in an earthquake or the results of one - come on sunshine! :thumbsup:

do yourself a favour and take a small hit on weight savings (just this once) and purchase the larger volume versions of those tires - 26 x 2.2 RK SS and the 26 x 2.4 X-King are almost identical in volume and massive compared to your Ralphs + both the have same plush balloony black chili goodness that no other tire on the market can deliver. (period) my previous fave the Rocket Ron 2.25 has strong competition now

best


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

cali isnt as nice as its made out to be... i may have the opportunity to move to colorado this coming summer. my friends parents rented out a house there but its vacant i guess so he is planning on moving there. completely paid and ours.. 

im getting a ron 2.25 performance to see how well it works.(hasnt shipped yet) ill get a bunch of RaRa's and RoRo's from bti when the pacestars come in..

the xking and rking are xmas gifts from jpracingbike1.

when i get my wheels(mack hubs ti spokes and stans alpines.) built from him i may grab some other conti's too


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Culturesponge no, no, no I salute you, weight weenie king and photographer :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to the build. BTW do you have a fix date for the new tubeless ready Enve rims. I plan to order a pair of AM rims for my new build (Jekyll) I am waiting to hear from Robert-r2. but maybe you might know more.


thanks, but less a king - more like an eccentric beatnik english lord, twice removed 

the other day (via email) Jake at ENVE said mid Jan for the XC new rims - he's no reason to fib so will take his word (and hope he's correct!)

your AM version rim should be even more brilliant - just amazing how bike tech has come along in just few decades - now AM bikes can be the weight of competitive XC bikes just 4 years ago - yet massively more capable

cheers


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> cali isnt as nice as its made out to be... i may have the opportunity to move to colorado this coming summer. my friends parents rented out a house there but its vacant i guess so he is planning on moving there. completely paid and ours..
> 
> im getting a ron 2.25 performance to see how well it works.(hasnt shipped yet) ill get a bunch of RaRa's and RoRo's from bti when the pacestars come in..
> 
> ...


think schwalbe performance tires are much cheaper because the softer single compound version is race day & the knobs disappear very quickly - not tried them myself so only going on 2nd hand info - but at least they get a chance to wear out before the sidewall get slashed 

great to hear Philippe is giving stuff away - top bloke & really looks after good customers

wheelset sounds trick & a rare combo stateside : mack hubs + pillar + alpines

did you purchase the mack hubs with the cut-out flanges @ 98g front & 238g rear?

...you should start a new thread about your wheelset :thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mack's newest at 82g and 199g! im still waiting on them though. he said January so i need to contact him. the pillars will help cut the added weight of using the alpines over the podiums. dont want to create something that wont last.. they should be sub 1200g

there not from him there being purchased from him! 

i ordered the performace because the description said it was the tripple evo... but the title had a weight in it, when i compared the weights to there published weights it corresponds to the performance so i contacted them and they couldnt give me the evo, so i wont be ordering through them again..


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

alloy rims don't last long ridden hard at lower pressures - why not get those new Innolite XCC-FR freeride carbon rims (225-230g) for your wheelset instead - they should last 4x longer than alloy + might end up being cheaper in the long run (or not!)

i'm sure Philippe will do a deal


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

1000euro for rims is just rediculous... my alpines are 100 usd for the two...

ill see what i can work out with him. he seems to be a good guy.


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Those 82/198gr Mack Hubs are real because of a proposal i made to Mack!

I'm already running them (the first pair ever he made with 82gr and 198gr) since October and they are great. Great choice!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

cheaper then running extralite or tune and they come with better bearings! plus you cant beat hand made!


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

just in case you want to put some cush on the front - http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/12/22/limited-edition-orange-tang-rockshox-reba-xx-forks-for-niner/


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nathanbal said:


> just in case you want to put some cush on the front - https://www.bikerumor.com/2010/12/22/limited-edition-orange-tang-rockshox-reba-xx-forks-for-niner/


thanks!

have been in conversation with Eric @ niner since October about those beauties - but in all honesty would give arm+leg+nad for a tang 2011 32 F29 FIT Terralogic fork over any reba 


pic @ interbike

best


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

are i-links not compatible with this frame? I haven't gotten a chance to work on one yet, but I'm going to build one for myself and now I'm curious.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

743power said:


> are i-links not compatible with this frame? I haven't gotten a chance to work on one yet, but I'm going to build one for myself and now I'm curious.


good call on the frameset - an a9c is (almost) like a blank canvas to build just about any bike, what's your build spec?

alligator i-links, or better still *mini i-links*  will work just fine - you might need 2 kits or order some extra liner to pass through the frame

alot of people on WW have been purchasing mini i-links from here:
http://www.dulight.fr/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=12&products_id=1134

they used to stock extra liner too, but it has disappeared off the website in the last couple of weeks - might be worth asking about them

alt. you might be able to source mini i-links + extra liner here:
http://luckynino.blogspot.com/

best


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you using the gore stuff for your build? Im using ilinks on my anthem and was planning to use the mini's on the a9.

My build? lg frame, reba xx, edge cockpit, xx brakes, x0 1x9, stans wheels, still undecided on cranks. I'm thinking the sworks cranks would be nice with a gloss clearcoat and no graphics.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

743power said:


> Are you using the gore stuff for your build? Im using ilinks on my anthem and was planning to use the mini's on the a9.
> 
> My build? lg frame, reba xx, edge cockpit, xx brakes, x0 1x9, stans wheels, still undecided on cranks. I'm thinking the sworks cranks would be nice with a gloss clearcoat and no graphics.


terrifc build  :thumbsup:



yes i'm using Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm dérailleur cables @ 31g per metre, been using them for quite a while now IMHO a great product & well worth a bit of a weight penalty over bedazzling mini i-links @ 16g per metre

i think Gore's are better for an a9c especially as the cable routing is not so easy to access once the cranks are installed, also fully sealed so cables can last a few seasons without any probs - effortless shifting everytime

speedgoat were selling them approx $14 cheaper than anywhere else + also with the niner press in bottom bracket i needed : https://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Prod=18848&Title=gore professional

best

...edit to add pic & tweak info...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

bump+++please build this bike already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> bump+++please build this bike already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i hear you! :madman: :madman::madman::madman::madmax:

somewhere on this planet there's a parcel from Dresden posted on the 16th december with the wheelset + parts to complete this build (had asked to ship them seperately - so biting nails!) ...that is due to arrive "in the next 15 days" to quote a DHL employee

singular good thing to come out of the glacier slow shipping from Germany & not building the bike as scheduled - is the a9c will now be 10 speed with an XX 11-36 + triggers + tuned med cage RD + tuned Formula mixmasters to work with the R1's - now the a9c will be totally different from my other 2 gripshifting 26" full suspension mtn bikes







:thumbsup:

...edit to fix typo...


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> ...somewhere on this planet there's a parcel from Dresden posted on the 16th december with the wheelset + parts to complete this build (had asked to ship them seperately - so biting nails) ...that is due to arrive "in the next 15 days" to quote DHL a employee
> 
> singular good thing to come out of the glacier slow shipping from Germany...


i am waiting for a package from Smudek... feeling your pain. :madman:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks

this is the last time i'm doing anything like this


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*10 speed gear for the a9c*

unprecidented postal delays for the wheelset ect coming from Germany delaying the the build another month has allowed the bank to refresh enough to afford a new 10 speed drivetrain for the a9c - instead of the partially worn-out 9-speed kit that i was planning to use at least for the innitial build 

the XX 10 speed drivetrain bobbins arrived in timely fashion from TreeFort (price matched + free postage & no tax :thumbsup & will also be adding an XX 11-32 to the a9c bike parts collection sometime soon to use for flatter rides once the bank account has recovered again

*cassette*


SRAM XX 11-36 cassette (straight out of the box)


SRAM XX 11t locking


Procraft aka PRC 11t locking


SRAM XX 11-36 cassette + PRC locking

*rear derailleur*


SRAM XX rear derailleur pulleys


Roth Shek SRAM 11t carbon pulleys + steel bearings


AFCbike Clark 10 pulleys (not my pic)


SRAM XX rear derailleur Torx pulley bolts


2x Roth Shek alloy derailleur pulleys bolts


Roth Shek alloy pulley bolt + KCNC hollow alloy pulley bolt


SRAM XX medium cage rear derailleur (untuned, soon to have 6g AFCbike Clark 10 pulleys in the post from Turkey)


15.8g lighter with RS pulleys + KCNC & RS bolts

*Formula mixmaster brake/shifter mounts*


Formula right (RD) mixmaster


1/2 tuned Formula right (RD) mixmaster - needs tapping + matte black ceramic paint to finish


Formula left (FD) mixmaster


1/2 tuned Formula left (FD) mixmaster - needs tapping + matte black ceramic paint to finish


Formula matchmaker angle adjusters


Formula mixmaster M5x25mm steel bolts


button head M5x25mm Ti bolts


black ano alloy M5x20mm bolts


Schmolke M5x20mm torx T25 carbon bolts

*control cables*


SRAM XX steel rear derailleur cable


SRAM XX steel front derailleur cable


2x uncut 2m long Power Cordz 1.2mm derailleur cables


Power Cordz 1.2mm rear derailleur offcut after build


Power Cordz 1.2mm front derailleur offcut after build

*triggers*


SRAM XX front derailleur trigger shifter


SRAM XX rear derailleur trigger shifter


SRAM XX trigger shifter set

*if* the parcel from Germany finally arrives next week in good shape - my next post here might be pics of a built-up bike 

best!

...edit to replace & add pics + more info...


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> *if* the parcel from Germany finally arrives next week in good shape - my next post here might be pics of a built-up bike


I look forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Simply fantastic information, once again you guys are providing me with tons of information and inspiration.

thx
Dave


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge,

Can you tell me the size of derailleur XX pulleys bolts? 
Is it a M4 or M5? What is the length? 

Cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> culturesponge,
> 
> Can you tell me the size of derailleur XX pulleys bolts?
> Is it a M4 or M5? What is the length?
> ...


M5 x 17mm (inc head)


SRAM XX hollow titanium torx T25 pulley bolt width


SRAM XX hollow titanium torx T25 pulley bolt length


SRAM XX hollow titanium torx T25 & Roth Shek alloy pulley bolts (that are just long enough to fit - just!)

...edit to add SRAM XX hollow titanium torx T25 blah...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

DAVE LEVETT said:


> Simply fantastic information, once again you guys are providing me with tons of information and inspiration.
> 
> thx
> Dave


thanks Dave

tbh i'd much rather be riding the bike than posting pics of its components - i'm really glad this thread is proving useful :thumbsup:

best


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> *if* the parcel from Germany finally arrives next week in good shape


got my shipping notice for the parts from Smudek but I can't go get them due to MLK day :madman:

the parts from Germany are the last items for Allison's build, i will post up a thread. :thumbsup:

hope your parts arrive quickly!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> got my shipping notice for the parts from Smudek but I can't go get them due to MLK day :madman:
> 
> the parts from Germany are the last items for Allison's build, i will post up a thread. :thumbsup:
> 
> hope your parts arrive quickly!


great news + looking forward to the thread... you've being doing some interesting mods too i hear? 

tad late for the parts to arrive quickly - r2's parcel was posted 32 days ago today - previous record for longest package transit time from Germany was 19 days (parcel from Mcfk) - must state its not r2's fault the components are not here - its DHL & USPS

...been looking at the same tracking information since the 28th December! :madman:

best


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> great news + looking forward to the thread... you've being doing some interesting mods too i hear?
> 
> tad late for the parts to arrive quickly - r2's parcel was posted 32 days ago today - previous record for longest package transit time from Germany was 19 days (parcel from Mcfk) - must state its not r2's fault the components are not here - its DHL & USPS
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info on the bolts:thumbsup:

Germany can be nightmare for shipping. My record is 57days!!! :madman: 
It was a small parcel from Robert (r2) with some bolts and carbon caps. Didn't he change to UPS because he had many problems?

I know I'm still waiting for my AM Enve rims from him. I know he had to use DHL for large parcels. 
"05.01.11 12:23 Hours IPZ-Ffm, DE
The shipment is being transported to the destination country"


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

had a bad time with it too from him... he said he was going to be using ups but there site doesnt say anything about that...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks bholwell :thumbsup:

..................

its probably my fault - i'd asked Robert specifically to use DHL/USPS (which is normally the fastest + parcels seem to get beaten-up less) ... had a parcel from r2 back in October for this build that was sent using UPS & there was a $47 import duty + broker frees to pay at my doorstep - so much prefer DHL/USPS without extortion to actually receive the damn package!

the huuge delay is mostly 'cos of airport closures due to snow & airlines forgetting to stock up on de-icer + extra massive xmas postal crush + much higher level customs security checks that were already causing a 15+ day delay ontop of the regular international postage times - oh well! - i'd better stop the bottom lip from quivering & grow some nads 

whatever happens postage wise in the next week or so - when that a9c finally gets built - i'll ride the bloody wheels off it! 

massive thanks everyone for the advice, support & help ect

best
alex

...edit to fix phone typo...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, i read through the whole thread! Can't wait to see this thing built. A lot of time has gone into planning this build. Mattlock's a9c is super light but it is also a SS so keep that in mind. None the less, I am quite excited to see this baby done!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Damn, i read through the whole thread! Can't wait to see this thing built. A lot of time has gone into planning this build. Mattlock's a9c is super light but it is also a SS so keep that in mind. None the less, I am quite excited to see this baby done!


thanks :thumbsup: 

agreed Mattlock's bike is really something special, my creaky old knees are no match for single speed gearing sadly - unless climbs are more like mounds than mountains

not going for any record books or trying to massage an ego with this bike build - i need a no-nonsense rigid romper stomper of a mtn bike to improve & maintain core fitness + be alot of fun to ride & kind to the eyeballs ... hopefully this a9c build will be just the ticket - or at least my seething rage that it isn't will add extra power my legs!

best


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been waiting on a package from the UK since Dec 10th. I've pretty much given up hope that it is going to arrive. Have to wait until the 24th of this month to get a refund from the company though. Such a hassle. 

I've got some R1 brakes coming from Italy... hopefully those babies make it in a reasonable amount of time!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> I've been waiting on a package from the UK since Dec 10th. I've pretty much given up hope that it is going to arrive. Have to wait until the 24th of this month to get a refund from the company though. Such a hassle.
> 
> I've got some R1 brakes coming from Italy... hopefully those babies make it in a reasonable amount of time!


no kidding, ive been waiting since the 15th of december for some bolts from hong kong...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Since the US has become a popular place to mail explosive devices to, all your incoming packages and parcels are being checked 6 ways from Sunday. Luckily things still arrive quickly by mail in Canada. :yesnod:


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Since the US has become a popular place to mail explosive devices to, all your incoming packages and parcels are being checked 6 ways from Sunday. Luckily things still arrive quickly by mail in Canada. :yesnod:


damnit, its only 4 aluminum bolts, it cant be that hard :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread should be called "the never ending story...."
I WANT tO SEE THIS BIKe BUILT....then bring it to ARIZONA so I can ride it!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

haha - thanks!

the parcel with the wheelset ect to finish the build arrived this evening - finally everything is here  

...this build thread has an end in sight - promise :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> haha - thanks!
> 
> the parcel with the wheelset ect to finish the build arrived this evening - finally everything is here
> 
> ...this build thread has an end in sight - promise :thumbsup:


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
WOWOWWOWOWWOOWO
And today is my real birthday!!!! So this is like my online gift pictures of a bad ass build...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok, it has been 6 hours since your last post of stating that you have everything now! Surely it has been built and ridden already! On a good note for me, I just received my new cheap/light brake levers (71 grams compared to the 155 FR5's they are replacing).


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

1SPD said:


> Ok, it has been 6 hours since your last post of stating that you have everything now! Surely it has been built and ridden already! On a good note for me, I just received my new cheap/light brake levers (71 grams compared to the 155 FR5's they are replacing).


Its now been 16 hours...my birthday is almost over....pictures and weight please


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

give the man some time!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> Its now been 16 hours...my birthday is almost over....pictures and weight please


happy birthday 993gsxr907

but... aarghh oh nooh! not the rolly eyes emoticon - c c ccan't t t ttake tthe p p pressure!









sorry mate, if i'd known the wheels were finally going to arrive yesterday evening i'd have been more prepared - feet in the blocks, starter gun at the ready & all that blah

had the wheels checked over & re-tuned today as they were rather beaten up on the way over - r2 did the worst packing job i've seen & just tossed everything in a big box - & now won't answer emails about a missing 26t CarbonTi chainring needed for the bikes 42/26 gearing combo - so will have to cannibalize my stumpy.

it'll get built _soon_ promise









best

...thanks to Jake Pay for leasing the emoticons - where are you?...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Being the way that I am, I know I would have told the wife that I was not available for much of anything short of dinner and called out of work to get the thing built. But that is just me. Basically, I'm like a little kid at Christmas!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> happy birthday 993gsxr907


Thanks man...

I have no idea what I am going to do now after you build this bike?

Nothing else to look forward to.

Joking...:nono:


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

turning blue here holding my breath in anticipation.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

bikes booked in for a pro build this tuesday should be ready to pick up at the end of the day

will be another double bike photoshoot afterwards - mrs culturesponge's rigid vertex is done also - not über weenie @ 19lb - but we've not had time to lace up her Podium MMX + SuperSpokes wheelset 

more componant pics coming right up


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*tuned Mcfk 31.6 x 350mm ud carbon seatpost*


now 114.8g


was 119g


9.4g KCNC alloy seatpost yokes


14g Mcfk seatpost alloy cradles


9g Smudek 3k carbon lower seatpost cradle


12g Mcfk seatpost carbon cradle


8g Mcfk seatpost black titanium bolts


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*1305g custom XTR Race 29er wheelset*


ZTR Race 29er wheelset re-laced by r2 bikes wheelbuilder with Sapim SuperSpokes

i've swapped out the 6803 steel hub bearings for Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic 6803's @ 1g lighter each - there's 6 of them

removing the stickers saved another 3.2g. i might replace them with some letraset dry lettering to remind me not to over inflate 

*front wheel: *
597g ZTR Race rim & Sapim superspokes & Polyax nips & AC front hub. 
+ 7g Stans 21mm yellow tape. 
+ 58g SlimePro. 
+ 6g Olympic valve & PC collar & Mavic rubber washer. 
+ 352g Furious Fred. 
+ 48g Innolite rotor. 
+ 6.5g Formula Ti rotor bolts.


built + shod Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er front wheel


built + shod Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er front wheel balancing on the scales


Innolite 160mm alloy rotor less cutouts might equate to more stopping power


12x Formula titanium T25 rotor bolts


Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0


Stans NoTubes olympic valve + Purely Custom black alloy collar + Hutchinson UST rubber washer


after Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic bearings + removing stickers


Stans ZTR Race 29er rim stickers bundle - lighter than Podiun MMX stickers


Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic 6803 hub bearing


steel 8303 hub bearing as installed in AC hubs


as arrived

*rear wheel:*
708g ZTR Race rim & Sapim superspokes & Polyax nips & AC rear hub. 
+ 205.7g XX 11-36 & PRC lockring. 
+ 7g Stans 21mm yellow tape. 
+ 52g SlimePro 
+ 6g Olympic valve & PC collar & Mavic rubber washer. 
+ 355g Furious Fred.
+ 39g Innolite rotor. 
+ 7g Formula Ti rotor bolts.


built + shod Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er rear wheel


built + shod Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er rear wheel balancing on scales


Innolite 160mm alloy rotor - lightest one yet with more cut-outs so on the rear wheel


SRAM XX 11-36 cassette + PRC locking


Furious Fred 29x2.0


after Zero hybrid ceramic bearings + peeling off stickers


as arrived

best!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*76g Ax Lightness Hera 620mm x 25.4 ud carbon flat bar*

wasn't expecting bars to be as light @ 620mm - really chuffed with them :thumbsup:

& no i don't have a deathwish - but "going out" while riding a bike would be a close 2nd choice! 









best!


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> wasn't expecting bars to be as light @ 620mm - really chuffed with them :thumbsup:
> 
> & no i don't have a deathwish - but "going out" while riding a bike would be a close 2nd choice!
> 
> ...


Seriously. I'm all for a light bike but does it come to a point of being too light and risk breaking it and hurting yourself in the process? My point in case is those handlebars. Can you really trust those?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks good! (Except for the overweight tires )


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Phil335 said:


> Seriously. I'm all for a light bike but does it come to a point of being too light and risk breaking it and hurting yourself in the process? My point in case is those handlebars. Can you really trust those?


I really doubt AX Lightness would sell them to anyone if they weren't safe...especially anyone in the US.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> wasn't expecting bars to be as light @ 620mm - really chuffed with them :thumbsup:
> 
> & no i don't have a deathwish - but "going out" while riding a bike would be a close 2nd choice!
> 
> best!


Love the bars:thumbsup: Any reason why AX Lightness and not Schomlke or Mcfk?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> Seriously. I'm all for a light bike but does it come to a point of being too light and risk breaking it and hurting yourself in the process? My point in case is those handlebars. Can you really trust those?


thanks, only thing i'm afraid of is dying after my wife does

my answer is it really depends what i'm doing with the bike - i wouldn't trust those bars on a downhill bike

the innitial build is intended for mostly tarmac sprints & chasing down roadies & mashing some well trodden local fireroad climbs

but i've another stronger seatpost & saddle + also syntace bars & stem to use in the rough & perhaps even some racing, and eventually an enve xc wheelset + 2.4 snakeskin racing ralphs & dt rws skewers - that's when those new tr rims become available and, errr, we've enough money to pay for them!

psst ...with all the extra parts - i've a massive headstart on the next bike build & really just need a frame, fork & crankset now :thumbsup: 

mieux!

...edit to try to clarify without sounding like an idiot - took a couple of attempts!...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Love the bars:thumbsup: Any reason why AX Lightness and not Schomlke or Mcfk?


AX were the only option for the width needed + really love the new stealth look with the lables under the grips - no-one but me and you know what they are 

melhor!

...edit for typo...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

I want to know more about all those records! quite a collection there sponge.. i have three or four records i listen to, the others are in storage


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ha-ha! - there's a few of them to use as a backdrop - my itunes drive is a terrabite of files now: electro, boss reggae, dub, drum & bass, mad world music, blues & funk & lots of music that's harder to pigeon hole

most of the more recent records purchases have been from template in France, now have a want list as long as my arm because of building weiner bikes : http://www.templeplate.com/catalog/....html?osCsid=466011ee9259d765ec27ff3414c4003f

...there's a culturesponge @ discogs too (and ebay)

beste!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

there is nothing like a good record 

i gotta get out to ameba music some day..


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> there is nothing like a good record
> 
> i gotta get out to ameba music some day..


love amoeba & used to spend hours in the one in SF when i first moved to the states

ameoba's where the majority of the vinyl originated - from browsing through the used record bins for brit "electronica" imports every tuesday or thursday for a few years - amazing how much space they've consumed 

mejor!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

need more info on the innolites...

do they work well? (better than scrub?)

how much? how long do they last?

would love to get a set of lighter rotors for Allison's race bike, but the XX rotors have worked pretty well.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

tough to answer - there's a "lightweight rotor" thread here where i've attempted to write up a side-by-side comparison

we've Innolites on 3 bikes soon - they are noisier under hard braking than Scrub "work horse" 160mm

but as long as the organic pads have bedded-in properly & have been dedicated to a specific rotor Innolites are almost as great

perhaps contact Chris @ Scrub and see if you can get a couple of sets of "race days" at a sponsor rate - not tried them myself but they look like they'd perform as well as the "work horse" but much lighter with the supertrick mag spider

another favourite is the Hope Race II steel floating rotor - use them with Formula sintered pads & stopping should compare to those XX rotors (i'm supposing as i've not tried them either)

as for durability, both the Innolites and Scubs last if you look after the pads & swap them out for steel rotors + sintered pads if there's a mudfest ahead 

Bastien @ dulite.fr has the best prices & is a top bloke

hope this is of some help, let me know if not

best


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> love amoeba & the one in SF
> 
> that's were most of my vinyl came from browsing through the used record bins for brit imports every thursday for a few years - amazing how much space they've consumed
> 
> mejor!


you've got mail sponge! :thumbsup:


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for the comprehensive reply!!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*tuned Formula mixmasters part deux*


front derailleur mixmaster as standard with steel bolt


5.7g lighter after dremel & drilling + Schmolke M5x20mm carbon bolt


final version + 0.5g for matte black ceramic coating to match R1's


rear derailleur mixmaster as standard with steel bolt


6.1g lighter after dremel & drilling + Schmolke M5x20mm carbon bolt


final version + 0.4g for matte black ceramic coating to match R1's

just been matte black ceramic coated to match the brakes - so have added back some of the weight ...probably should have left them polished - too late now! :madman:

лучшее!

...edit to fix link to pic + correct error...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

damn sponge its only a gram.... you can make up for it elsewhere by scratching paint off.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> just been matte black ceramic coated to match the brakes - so have added back some of the weight ...probably should have left them polished - too late now! :madman:
> 
> лучшее!
> 
> ...edit to fix link to pic...


Yeah, but the matte black looks so, so much better.:thumbsup:

Where did you get the M5x25mm carbon screw? I thought Schmolke only did M5x20mm


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Yeah, but the matte black looks so, so much better.:thumbsup:
> 
> Where did you get the M5x25mm carbon screw? I thought Schmolke only did M5x20mm


thanks for the catch :thumbsup:

you are correct M5x20mm - its the standard bolt size - sorry, i should have measured it first (or remembered what size i purchased )


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> damn sponge its only a gram.... you can make up for it elsewhere by scratching paint off.


argh nooh! - not scratching my new bike! ... it has to look like new - forever (kidding)

i'm not going to fret (too much) after i took the pic on the scales those mixmasters didn't look too bad after i'd cleaned them up further - with all the black anodising remnants removed & evenly polished they looked rather choice in the buff - but wouldn't have matched

...so now will just have to wear at least 1g of rubber off the tires to make up for it  :thumbsup:

bäst!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the longest build thread ever!!! It will be worth the wait once we see pictures, I'm fiending! Just got done with a 24 mile ride on my now 14.8lbs A9c (I went to knobbies and tubeless) and it was nice. I'm having knee surgery on Wednesday so I may have to put her on a diet and shoot for 12lbs. I can't wait to see your bike sponge.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm turning blue


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mattkock said:


> This is the longest build thread ever!!! It will be worth the wait once we see pictures, I'm fiending! Just got done with a 24 mile ride on my now 14.8lbs A9c (I went to knobbies and tubeless) and it was nice. I'm having knee surgery on Wednesday so I may have to put her on a diet and shoot for 12lbs. I can't wait to see your bike sponge.:thumbsup:


thanks, not long now before this build thread is history and fades away 

i'm sorry to hear about your knee surgery (genuinely) really hope recovery is superfast & painless ... lighter still might help your knees or even better you building the lightest ever 1x10 racebike ... perhaps?? :thumbsup:

i'm like a barking dog at my wife all the time - yapping at her to keep a high(ish) cadence, she now has computers with cadence on both her bikes so she can learn not to overstress her knees - especially now she's coming back to fitness after a break from regular riding & thinks she can still turn the same gears as she did before

bedste!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*cage for the beast*


4x niner a9c steel bottle cage bolts


2x Steinbach M5x15mm bottle cage bolts


2x Roth Shek plastic M5x15mm bolts


Camelbak Podium Chill Race Edition 21oz bottle


Schmolke 750ml bottle


Andriolo 750ml bottle that comes with the Steinbach carbon cages


Steinbach carbon bottle cage

considering mounting a 2nd bottle cage using a Chris King top cap cage bracket as the other mount point is on the underside of the frame on a medium a9c - or investing in a wingnut splitback

cel mai bun!

...edit to add an extra bolt pic ...


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Where do you get all of your cool Euro stuff? I want and need some!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.steinbach-bike.com/de/default.asp?MenuID=38

looked into your cage and found this lovely component...


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> or investing in a wingnut splitback


Have a wingnut (older one, don't know how much has changed) if you would like to check it out. I would be willing to part with it very cheaply.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> ...so now will just have to wear at least 1g of rubber off the tires to make up for it  :thumbsup:


How about filing the edges of the alloy spoke nipples down once the wheels have bedded in and been retensioned? That would probably save a few grams of extra rotating weight.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Where do you get all of your cool Euro stuff? I want and need some!


Great, here he goes again!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

sponge...
how far over $7000 are you on this build?


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

what is the weight limit for you wheel build?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> sponge...
> how far over $7000 are you on this build?


lol!!!  - i'll work that out at the end when those spendiferous enve rim wheels are finally on the bike. i made a nerdy list of all the purchases (always do with builds), i know how much each item cost & how long it took to arrive - it will take a while to slog through & i'd better wait to do it when the wife isn't around 



1993gsxr907 said:


> what is the weight limit for you wheel build?


told the builder who laced them i'm 170lb (but will be under 165 again soon) wheelset has a 2 year warranty i'm told - which is really good ... but i'll blow it if i do any real mountain biking or racing with them - not a concern though as have a trailbike & a racebike to rage on


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

WR304 said:


> How about filing the edges of the alloy spoke nipples down once the wheels have bedded in and been retensioned? That would probably save a few grams of extra rotating weight.


thanks - would never have thought of that! :thumbsup:

with those wheels they might need re-tensioning more than one though - so will try and wear out the tires instead


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> http://www.steinbach-bike.com/de/default.asp?MenuID=38
> 
> looked into your cage and found this lovely component...


brilliant - it looks perfect for future me after 6 months trail riding on a rigid a9c - will start saving up

...but might need a saddle belt to stay on the thing if it starts bouncing 

.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

that is one great saddle for the single man 
one who loves his bike a little too much 
SJ


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

got too excited and did the double post 
man that saddle is hot


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe this tread will never end...
I am already making plans to turn this into a movie...Just wonder who will play sponge at this point.

FYI
That Saddle is HOT
However it weighs more than sponge's whole AC9 with pedals


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> brilliant - it looks perfect for future me after 6 months trail riding on a rigid a9c - will start saving up
> 
> ...but might need a saddle belt to stay on the thing if it starts bouncing
> 
> .


If you used helium instead of plain air, that might save some weight.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

So, its Tuesday....Pictures tonight?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> thanks - would never have thought of that! :thumbsup:
> 
> with those wheels they might need re-tensioning more than one though - so will try and wear out the tires instead


Another one that you could consider would be to sand down the *inside* of the frame tubes slightly. It doesn't affect the finish but would definitely save a few grams without affecting the structural strength of the frame (so long as you didn't overdo it! ). :eekster:

If the head tube area is anything like the wide open space on the carbon Specialized frames you could get in quite easily to do this.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*tension? ... nervous? ... headache? - all that and more! - a9c build pics*



amillmtb said:


> So, its Tuesday....Pictures tonight?



all the components scattered all over the workbench & mixed up - not too worried about that...


according to the mechanic only 36/24 ratios will fit & not the 42/26 that i had planned - not too anxious about that...


crankset installed before gear cables - mechanic did not read (or understand) build instructions - :eekster:

picking up the bike tomorrow afternoon - biting nails & drinking a cold Murphy's 

best!


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking good so far. Admittedly the Niner internal cable routing scheme is pretty stupid. Anytime you need to change your cables/housing you have to pull the crank AND the CYA insert (according to the instructions). I've got an Air9C on the way too and that's the one thing that's bugging me a bit.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn, looking so good already.

Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

briscoelab said:


> Looking good so far. Admittedly the Niner internal cable routing scheme is pretty stupid. Anytime you need to change your cables/housing you have to pull the crank AND the CYA insert (according to the instructions). I've got an Air9C on the way too and that's the one thing that's bugging me a bit.


congrats on the a9c :thumbsup: - white is a much faster colour than tang i hear 

was going to build up an sw stumpjumper hardtail frameset too - but went and bought local instead - bit fed up with Specialized lately tbh

aparently Pilo (who built the bike) is the grand master of bike building in OC & the bike is all ready to pick up - so he *must* have planned to build-up & then remove the bottom bracket ect all along - genius

just miffed about the gear ratios - did not want to spin-out on tarmac on a 38t chainring - might have to look into other options

post pic of your build


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I really don't think you'll spin out too much with a 38-11. I race CX and ride a lot of gravel on a 39T single ring with an 11-25 or 12-27 cassette. I've never been spun out in a sprint or even that bad on gravel. You can push 30mph with that gear. 

Just gonna have to give her a try and see I suppose. 

Can't wait for mine to come in! It's going to be my XC race bike for the year, so it's build is going to be a bit more beefy than your's  But, I might throw some MTB tubulars into the mix if funds allow


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

do it!

can't justify getting a tub wheelset myself sadly no matter how plush they roll - so would be really brilliant to see them on your race bike 

...has to happen now you've said it :ihih:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

HOT sponge


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> Damn, looking so good already.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow!





1993gsxr907 said:


> HOT sponge


thanks - will be hard to sleep tonight :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> just miffed about the gear ratios - did not want to spin-out on tarmac on a 38t chainring - might have to look into other options


What about 42/26 or 42/28?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

skyfire1202 said:


> What about 42/26 or 42/28?



highlighted damage to the chainstay protect from CarbonTi 42t & 26t chainrings

no good, even a 40t would not fit. _in the workshop _anything larger than a 38t in the middle position or 26t on the granny would saw into the chainstay - i'm hoping i can get them to work myself - with or without that niner titanium stay protector when the bike is home

part of the problem seems to be with the CarbonTi X-Kit the largest chainring is mounted on the inside of the spider - 8mm ish (width of the spider) closer than it would normally be on a triple spider

the new 2011 4 arm S-Works double chainring spider did not make any difference in clearance either - was told the mechanic had tried that before i arrived

now i'm sorry i sold a minty 2010 S-Works triple chainring set

best


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> no good, even a 40t would not fit. _in the workshop _anything larger than a 38t in the middle position or 26t on the granny would saw into the chainstay - i'm hoping i can get them to work myself - with or without that niner titanium stay protector when the bike is home
> 
> part of the problem seems to be with the CarbonTi X-Kit the largest chainring is mounted on the inside of the spider - 8mm ish (width of the spider) closer than it would normally be on a triple spider
> 
> ...


Too bad, I thought it was related to the RD's capacity.


----------



## willbeightol (Jan 13, 2011)

Picture time.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah wtf where are you sponge???????????????????????


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*the fat lady can sing now*





6.706kg final _(unconfirmed)_ weight - now 52g lighter worked out by weighing take-off's on scales after it was re-tuned & further dialled-in at home - R&R swapped out some bolts & washers for steel + i removed the fabric saddle cover & garmin mount ect



best!


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Omg 14lb 9 oz Wowow
I don't know what to say....
Wow
great build


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Its all iN the small things. 

Nicely done. 

Damn good for a 29er!!! 

Enjoy!!! Let us know how it rides!!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks

its really deceptive - the massive frame tubes make the bike appear hefty - but isn't 

looking forward to clocking up some miles tomorrow

best


----------



## warmblood (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for building this bike and keeping me entertained all this time. Great job. I even used the S Work cranks on my Orbea Alma 29er after seeing your build. Many Thanks and the bike looks great. Have fun on it tomorrow!


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity sponge you don't build your bikes yourself?

Anyway, great looking ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats sponge. :thumbsup: Very nice. .Looking GOOOD
Wouldn't surprise me if those Park-tool scales are wrong. Bet you its under 14lbs.

I like looking/reading this tread, you know. No BS on it. Great detail info. 
Makes me want to start a tread on my new bike project.

Happy trails and more pic' please.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

What in the world am I going to do now??? 
This build is over nothing to look forward to... 

I keep asking Niner to make this bike in nude and I will build myself a AC9 geared for a 230 pound rider 

Great job on it...


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

beautiful bike. full stop.

we need more pictures 

perfect work, culturesponge


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn, that is lookin' hot! Time to get it dirty!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Crap! IMO, that blows Mattlock's out the window! Sure he was down to 13 but he did not have any gears on the bike!!! Just awesome! Looks great. Hope you have some good times on it.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats Sponge, awesome build.That thing is going to be a rocket ship.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Work of art.

Certainly one of the most interesting and detailed build threads ever. Truly enjoyed it!

Thanks for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me with your builds Culturesponge. Congratulations on finally completing it.


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

Let's see how sketchy we can make a mountain bike!! haha, Looks good though


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*massive thanks everyone *

1st ride over to malibu this morning to take some pics (best to take pics when the bike is new) made the most of the smashing weather today

bike rides like a dream & not harsh at all - even with a heavy backpack full of camera gear. but still have alot of dailling-in to do - rear derailler is way out of wack & saddle is now 1.5cm higher than in the pics here and above the stem like my other bikes

...elasto your right i should have built it myself - it really would have been the icing on the cake - next time.

best 

...edit to fix link to pic + add more blah...


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

This thing is wicked light! I am curious as to why the paint tone doesn't match from the fork to the frame. I know Niner had this issue between the forks and their older metal frames, but this seems odd for both of these things to have a slight variance?

Has your original spec list changed a lot since your initial plan. Do you have an updated final build? That saddle looks nice.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thank you, will work out & post a final build list 

S1 saddle is brilliant for rides under 3 hours, it was on the stumpy for a few week but probably not long enough for my bottom to get fully used to it 

...not looking forward to touching up scratches

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*current a9c build spec + weights*

FRAME: niner air nine carbon medium 17" tang/carbon (1331g) with a9c gear kit (51g)
FORK: niner carbon rigid tapered tang/carbon (596g uncut - cut for 10mm spacers 570g?) - tuned with Extralite Ultrastar II (7g)
HEADSET: FSA 1 1/8-1.5 tapered (80g) - tuned with 1 1/8" Enduro hcb upgrade (16.5g) with Tune 3k carbon cap + alloy bolt (5g) (no graphics)
STEM: Extralite UL3 90mm (81g) (flipped, no graphics)
HEADSET SPACER: 10mm Extralite derlin (3g)
BARS: Ax Lightness Hera ud carbon 620x25.4mm (76g) (flipped, no graphics)
GRIPS: 135mm Poshbikes nitrile black (26g)
END CAPS: 3k carbon veneer circles glued inplace (0.8g pr.)
FRONT BRAKE: "Super Batman" Formula R1 (160g)
REAR BRAKE: "Super Batman" Formula R1 (169g)
Brake Rotor Bolts: Formula Ti bevel head (12.9g)
Brake Caliper Bolts: CarbonTi taper head M6x20mm Ergal bolts (8g)
BRAKE ROTORS: F&R: Innolite 160mm (39g & 46g)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Dura-Ace FD7900 53/34 (66g) with Mcfk 34.9mm ud carbon braze-on mount & black Ergal bolt (7g)
REAR DERAILLEUR: XX medium cage (163g) - tuned with AFCbike Clark10 derlin pulleys (5.7g) and black KCNC hollow (lower) + Roth Shek raw alloy (upper) pulley bolts (1.3g) (no graphics)
DERAILLEUR CABLES: 820mm of Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm black housing (@ 32g per metre) + 1.7m of Gore 4mm liner through frame (@ 1.9g per metre) with cut Power Cordz 1.2mm (3g) end caps (1.9g?)
SHIFTERS: XX triggers (163g) with machined custom black Formula Mixmasters - tuned with 2x M4x20mm Schmolke carbon bolts (16g pr.)
CASSETTE: SRAM XX 11-32 (181.2g) - tuned with Procraft 11t black lockring (4g) 
CHAIN: KMC x10 SL (silver) (232g)
CRANKSET: S-Works carbon MTB 175mm with triple spider (422g) (no graphics)
CHAINRINGS: CarbonTi 36/24 X-Ring kit (67.3g) inc CarbonTi large ring bolts (4.6g) - tuned with Extralite EB1 granny ring bolts (4g)
BOTTOM BRACKET: niner CYA Pressfit BB30 (69g) with Enduro BB30 Zero hcb (39g)
PEDALS: CB Eggbeater 11 (181g) customised with CB black alloy end caps & black springs - no gold!
WHEELSET 1: Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er rims with AC 130 & 225 hubs - tuned with Sapim SuperSpokes & black Polyax nips + 6x Enduro Zero 6803 hcb + no stickers + orange reflective tape on hubs (1305g)
TIRES: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0 (352g & 355g)
TUBELESS: Stans Olympic valves with Purely Custom black alloy collars (12g) Stans 21mm Yellow tape (13g) Slime Pro ust gloop (110g)
SKEWERS: Tune Skyline MTB black (23g)
SADDLE: Saevid carbon saddle black (75g)
SEATPOST: Mcfk ud carbon 31.6x350mm (114g) (no graphics) - tuned with Smudek carbon lower cradle (8g) & KCNC alloy yokes (9.4g)
SEATPOST CLAMP: Smudek ud carbon 34.9mm (5.5g)
CHAINSTAY PROTECTOR: fluffy black velcro (4.5g)

FUTURE UPGRADES
wheelset #2: ENVE XC TR rims + 28h DT190 hubs + Pillar Ti spokes + 36t star rat (no rim graphics)
Racing Ralph PSC 29x2.25
Rotor SX-3 100x31.8 stem black/black (no graphics)
Syntace Duraflite 630x31.8 carbon bars (no graphics)
ESI Chunky Orage grips

ACCESSORIES
Bottle Cage: Steinbach carbon *(10.1g)* - tuned with 2x plastic M4x20mm bolts (0.8g)
Computer: Cateye Strada wireless(black)* (42.2g)* - tuned with Carbo Nice black spoke magnet (0.2g)
GPS: Garmin Edge 800 *(97.2g*) with Garmin Edge bar mount *(7.6g)*
GPS Extras: Garmin Edge cadence/speed sensor *(28g)* - tuned with Carbo Nice black spoke magnets (0.2g each) + superthin zipties + no round stay spacer
Saddle Bag: Dueter small *(50.7g)*
Carbon Saddle Protective Cover: custom made from wifes old black speedo swimsuit *(7g)*
Top Cap Mojo/Motivational Image: headshot of mrs culturesponge being very naughty *(1.3g)*
Multi Tool: Lezyne Carbon 10 *(81g*)
Pump: Lezyne carbon drive (small) *(81g)*

...edit for correction - thanks 743power + adding items...


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Spectacular ! ! ! ! ! !


thx
Dave


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sure you meant 236 g for the chain. Killer build though man, for sure. I would put a reba xx and some racing ralphs on that thing and ride the crap out of it.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

743power said:


> I'm sure you meant 236 g for the chain. Killer build though man, for sure. I would put a reba xx and some racing ralphs on that thing and ride the crap out of it.


cheers & thanks for the catch, been too long on the computer today 

waiting on enve to put their new 29er tr rims on the market (and saving up) - have alternate components here, all ready for a much more thrashable build ...also some Ralphs

bikes just too much fun the way it is to make any changes - unless something breaks 

best


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

hell yeah, i want to see that list with all the prices along with an average price per gram ;D


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

mtnbikecrazy55 said:


> hell yeah, i want to see that list with all the prices along with an average price per gram ;D


Well it is worth every penny..


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeebus. It's lighter than most road bikes. Nice work!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just when I thought wanting the bike was bad enough, now I want to be at the beach too. We got hit with 10" of snow yesterday! Man, I can't wait to get back out in the sun! 

Bike looks beautiful Sponge. Again, great job!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Just when I thought wanting the bike was bad enough, now I want to be at the beach too. We got hit with 10" of snow yesterday! Man, I can't wait to get back out in the sun!
> 
> Bike looks beautiful Sponge. Again, great job!


thanks, try to look on the bright side - snow is fun too - dig out your board 


i'm really lucky topanga beach is just 22 mins from my door - should learn how to surf

rain is on the way here so have to make the most of the sunshine

*massive thanks for the brilliant comment peeps - now its time for me to turn this "pie in the sky" project build to a workhors*e









best!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It looks like you climbed 115 feet in elevation to get to the beach and your 62 feet below sea level.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks like you climbed 115 feet in elevation to get to the beach and your 62 feet below sea level.


that's essential & correct information - how dare you call it to question!  :thumbsup:

our 800 really has problems with elevation gain/loss on the coast here & also calories consumed - lol

...i wonder if its too late to send it back


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*181.2g SRAM XX 11-32 cassette + PRC lockring*

cassette for the ZTR Race wheelset finally arrived & is now on the bike


XX 11-32t straight out of the box


XX 12-32t cassette body


XX 11t lockring


XX 11t cog


Procraft (PRC) 11t lockring


XX 11-32 cassette + PRC lockring


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> 1st ride over to malibu this morning to take some pics (best to take pics when the bike is new) made the most of the smashing weather today


It's 0c outside and icy here.

Those are nice pics. I like how you've lifted the bike into position so that there are no tyre tracks or footprints in the sand.

With the Garmin Edge 800 odd GPS and altitude readings seem quite common:

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=15696

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=14583&page=3

Did you manually calibrate the starting altitude of the barometric altimeter to the correct value at the beginning of the ride?


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

So I walked into the slippery pig bike shop...phoenix 
And told them that on Mtbr someone built a 14lb----- 09oz AC9 with gears
They said no way
Haters lol

side note have you been to BOA steakhouse? love that place


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> So I walked into the slippery pig bike shop...phoenix
> And told them that on Mtbr someone built a 14lb----- 09oz AC9 with gears
> They said no way
> Haters lol
> ...


haha - brilliant!!!  (it was a tad lighter when i got it home)

no, not been out and done much at all since the build started - my poor beloved wife & moi have been living like trappist monks to afford all that teutonic carbonio ect, ect...

i'm going to miss this crazy build thread - so you have to start yours now  :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

WR304 said:


> It's 0c outside and icy here.
> 
> Those are nice pics. I like how you've lifted the bike into position so that there are no tyre tracks or footprints in the sand.
> 
> ...


your a gem for info

thanks for the reminder - i don't miss blighty at all this time of year - bleak January weather + post mordem xmas skint blues waiting for feb's wages to pay the bills ... sunshine to spare over here most of the time 

sand was wet so was watching the waves closely - one wave wooshed in and wet the rear tire - but no bike sufing otherwise

the garmin is supposed to have already worked out the elevation of our flat, but almost everytime it is started its different - i think it might be the pollution blocking the satellites or a poor antenna design ...waiting for another software update

best


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I am going to build a Ellsworth soon however 
It will be 10lbs more than your bike...
I'm done for awhile... If Niner makes a nude ac9
I might shoot for a 17lbs ridge gears...
We shall see...
Good luck friend


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I Love reading this thread almost as much as beating the hell out of my A9c. You've given me some great ideas for dropping mine into the 12s. Hopefully I get to build my sub 19lb Tallboy this year, we'll see how it goes. Thanks for the good time Sponge.:thumbsup:


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> your a gem for info
> 
> thanks for the reminder - i don't miss blighty at all this time of year - bleak January weather + post mordem xmas skint blues waiting for feb's wages to pay the bills ... sunshine to spare over here most of the time
> 
> ...


You need to create a manual starting location point for your flat. You can then manually calibrate the barometric altimeter to the same starting position each time which should make it more accurate.

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=14136

I was thinking about your pics and being by Malibu beach today. At the time I was sat fixing a puncture in a field on the top of the Cotswolds, surrounded by frozen puddles and with only a few bored horses for company. At least it wasn't snowing.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Had the same problem(s) with my Garmin Edge. 
I did another (latest) software update then did a master reset. Now the altitude/elevation and calories read perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

brilliant! :thumbsup: thanks for the information & link WR304 - will get busy re-calibrating after a re-set - thanks also XgreygOOse

glad you made it back home without frostbite - not many things more miserable than fixing flats in sub zero temperatures with numb hands & threat of dusk or snow or sleet - chuffed to hear those topanga beach snaps helped 

best


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

culturesponge said:


>


not to be a downer, but try re-weighing with the scale vertical, when I weighed my bike with feedback scale and the hook made contact with the stainless tube, it was off, when i hung it back on with the scale completely vertical it was a bit heavier


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Sponge!
Rode some Santa Monica fire roads today! started at third tunnel, Backbone down into Malibu Creek then up Bulldog!
you should break that bike in on Bulldog!


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

scooter916 said:


> not to be a downer, but try re-weighing with the scale vertical, when I weighed my bike with feedback scale and the hook made contact with the stainless tube, it was off, when i hung it back on with the scale completely vertical it was a bit heavier


That was probably done by the "mechanic" 

Killer build, looking forward to the action shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

scooter916 said:


> not to be a downer, but try re-weighing with the scale vertical, when I weighed my bike with feedback scale and the hook made contact with the stainless tube, it was off, when i hung it back on with the scale completely vertical it was a bit heavier


it is still lite


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

scooter916 said:


> not to be a downer, but try re-weighing with the scale vertical, when I weighed my bike with feedback scale and the hook made contact with the stainless tube, it was off, when i hung it back on with the scale completely vertical it was a bit heavier


what was the weight difference when you changed the angle?

(mechanic) Mike hung the scales up on the stand just after he'd removed the bike so was still set at the seatpost angle. i remember he'd commented that the bike was lighter than when he'd weighed it before i'd arrived to pick it up but didn't say how much - but he'd just spent an long hour trimming a massive ugly tangle of cables at the headset...

no probs, will re-weigh in grams - but this time around with all the accessories stripped off the bike + tuned hitemp42 grips instead of those Posbikes nitrile

don't have a hanging scale myself so will have to trust a LBS


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2011 S-Works crankset + CarbonTi X-Ring 24/36*

the 24/36 chainrings were missing from this thread - so here they are


2011 175mm S-Works MTB crank arms + triple spider


2011 175mm S-Works MTB crankset + triple spider + steel BB30 bearings + seals + bolts (everything except chainrings & chainring bolts)


standard issue steel S-Works crankset bearings


Enduro Zero hybrid ceramic BB30 bearings


niner CYA BB30 press fit bearing adapter set


Extralite Extrabolt EB1 (for granny chainrings)


CarbonTi 24t X-Ring titanium 64 BCD chainring


CarbonTi X-Ring outer (middle) chainring bolts


CarbonTi 36t X-Ring titanium 104 BCD chainring


installed!

best

...edit to add info...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that a velcro chainstay protector? The fuzzy soft side? That's a good idea!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Is that a velcro chainstay protector? The fuzzy soft side? That's a good idea!


thankyou  ... if you can think of a use for all the unused hook side velcro i'd be very grateful

best


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

[QUOTE


installed!

best

...edit to add info...[/QUOTE]

Congrats very nice work and kudos to the very sexy drivetrain.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

pernfilman said:


> Congrats very nice work and kudos to the very sexy drivetrain.


thank you 

waiting for the lights at a 4 way junction the other day on the a9c - a bloke in a silver truck also waiting for the lights to my right, winds window down & yells over - "what kind of bike is that?" - _*a mountain bike!*_ - "i know that, what brand is it?" - blimey i thought the niner graphics couldn't be much more of a billboard size - _*niner!!!*_ i shout back as loud as i can ... perhaps i should have flipped the bike on the back wheel to show the underside graphic 

best


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Some people just don't get it!

Going to stick some velcro on my top tube to quiet the i-link cable down myself today! Great cables but running full length is causing it to rattle against the top tube. Frickn driv'n me mad!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> thankyou  ... if you can think of a use for all the unused hook side velcro i'd be very grateful
> 
> best


Good way to remove pet hair from clothes


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

It's crazy that you build a 14lb Niner and get Mad Love and I build a 14lb Niner and the Haters come out of the woodwork. Sooner or later I may require you to post a picture similar to this one.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Any concerns with the plast water bottle cage bolts breaking? Not that I am worried about running over a water bottle but more concerned about getting the remains out of the frame should one break. I don't typically ride with a bottle on the bike but did slap one on for a race last year. Just curious.

Found some at McMaster-Carr, pack of 100 for $8.11. M5x16mm just in case anyone else is looking for them. At the moment, I have no idea what I am going to do with the other 96 of them!!! (slap some on my wifes bike???)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1SPD said:


> Some people just don't get it!
> 
> Going to stick some velcro on my top tube to quiet the i-link cable down myself today! Great cables but running full length is causing it to rattle against the top tube. Frickn driv'n me mad!


lol! - the noise must be infuriating - but on the bright side you have the worlds lightest bear bell 

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Good way to remove pet hair from clothes


brilliant! .. or if no pets perhaps just fluff from clothes - hook side velcro might well work like clothes brush as its similar - thank you rockyuphill


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mattkock said:


> It's crazy that you build a 14lb Niner and get Mad Love and I build a 14lb Niner and the Haters come out of the woodwork. Sooner or later I may require you to post a picture similar to this one.


think i have borderline autism so i'd misinterpret when people are hating & think its just posturing - in all honesty my life parallels in many ways that Steve Martin film "The Jerk" (except the money bit)

lol! i'm handy with photoshop so you might have make do with a pic of mine hucked by astrokitty

in real life, NEVER! at least not on those flimsy ZTR Race wheels + 76g carbon bars - not in any hurry to test my health insurance!  ... had an Evil Knevil stunt rider when i was a child in no hurry to re-create those crashes ... but perhaps in a few months when the enve wheels are built i'll be abit more freeststyle on the bike :thumbsup:

best


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I run the Stans 29er Race wheels also and I'm very, very happy with how the have held up to the daily abuse I put them through. There is nowhere that I wouldn't feel safe riding them. It's crazy that a 1300g 29er wheelset can handle it. I know people that have these wheels as Race Day only wheels and I run them as my everyday wheels. They've been to the BMX track as well. I'm no spring chicken at 40 years old but I still manage to mix it up with the local 20 year olds just fine (as well as some teenagers). Enjoy your ride sponge as much as like reading your build thread and life will be GOOD!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is another one.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, you really love hijacking other people's threads.

Nice build CS :thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah you got me monolith. I'm a 40 year old thread jacker. I was just pointing out that I'm constantly asked to prove that I ride my 14lb bike but no one has asked sponge to do the same. Strange. And I totally agree, sponges bike is The TITS!!!


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

What is the purpose of this bike? You said something about the warranty on the wheels and the 76g bars. Are you supposed to just look at them? I'm kind of lost. Regardless its a beautiful bike.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Yeah you got me monolith. I'm a 40 year old thread jacker. I was just pointing out that I'm constantly asked to prove that I ride my 14lb bike but no one has asked sponge to do the same. Strange. And I totally agree, sponges bike is The TITS!!!


thanks.... that Steinbach saddle was literally the tits though imho 

not sure what your trying to do with this build thread Matt? ... it would be really nice now the bike is built to let it end without animosity or posturing

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> What is the purpose of this bike? You said something about the warranty on the wheels and the 76g bars. Are you supposed to just look at them? I'm kind of lost. Regardless its a beautiful bike.


thanks, bike is supposed to be a training bike, i don't race or own a roadbike

i'm cautiously looking after the ZTR race wheelset as it has been re-laced with sapim super spokes and is supposed to be "race day only" - that does not mean i don't ride hard on them - but just on fireroads, gravel & tarmac ect 

when they are eventually available i'll have a stronger enve tr wheelset on the a9c to thrash mercilessly any fookin' where i like.

best


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

mattkock said:


> Yeah you got me monolith. I'm a 40 year old thread jacker. I was just pointing out that I'm constantly asked to prove that I ride my 14lb bike but no one has asked sponge to do the same. Strange. And I totally agree, sponges bike is The TITS!!!


I think Mr. sponge made it clear to all of us from the beginning that the purpose of this bike was pretty much for cruising the fire roads and gravel paths. No harm done there in my eyes. When mine is done, it will be war torn to hell, but that's me.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Sponge, no animosity or posturing intended. Just the opposite in fact. I Freaking LOVE your bike and you know that, I even PM you about it. I put the WINK in the picture post. I guess humor doesn't come across well in type (I did put in the wink). No harm meant, not everyone is going to ride their bikes in the same way and I knew what sponge was intending to do with his. I was just waiting for the Haters to arrive like they did when I finished my 14lb A9c that seemingly EVERYONE on mtbr.com thought would never get ridden off road. I also posted about the strength of the 29er Race wheels. I never would have thought they could take it but they do. Find once where I even remotely hate on this build or bike. That was Phil335, not me. Like I said before I LOVE IT!!! A lot! I was just pointing out that you could beat the crap out of a 14lb mtn bike if there were doubters out there. Everyone just relax, geeesh. Tempers, tempers. I said it once and I'll say it again, I hope you enjoy riding yours as much as I enjoy looking at it. If you make it to Sea Otter maybe we can get together breed them, mine's a girl (Mary Kate).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

okay 

this build thread is done.

20,767 views - blimey!! - thanks everyone


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> okay
> 
> this build thread is done.
> 
> 20,767 views - blimey!! - thanks everyone


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nono: must go onnnnn


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> okay
> 
> this build thread is done.
> 
> 20,767 views - blimey!! - thanks everyone


You have a way to go to catch up to the Race King 2.2 thread at 104,930 views or the Eclipse tube thread at 86,726 views, you can't stop there, what's your next upgrade you have planned?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> You have a way to go to catch up to the Race King 2.2 thread at 104,930 views or the Eclipse tube thread at 86,726 views, you can't stop there, what's your next upgrade you have planned?












i'm doing you all a favour

its a long wait till april for those enve tr rims to be laced-up with the hubs that are ready & waiting - and then they'll only make the bike heavier 

i'm passing the batton on to someone else with a build to start a new thread

best! :smilewinkgrin:





















:smilewinkgrin:

.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Mr. Sponge, how's the bike been for you? I'm starting to build mine up and I thought I would let you know that the liner that comes with the mini i-links is long enough to do a full length run to the RD on a large frame. I'm using a single ring up front for now, but I'm almost positive the shorter liner will be more than enough to do the FD as well. Shifting is quite good with this setup and I'm sure it will be every bit as reliable as it is on my bike without internal routing.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

743power said:


> Hey Mr. Sponge, how's the bike been for you? I'm starting to build mine up and I thought I would let you know that the liner that comes with the mini i-links is long enough to do a full length run to the RD on a large frame. I'm using a single ring up front for now, but I'm almost positive the shorter liner will be more than enough to do the FD as well. Shifting is quite good with this setup and I'm sure it will be every bit as reliable as it is on my bike without internal routing.


great news, happy to hear your build is underway

one ring upfront makes alot of sense with an a9c, i've never been off my 36t big ring - briscoelab did a similar build a week ago, it's on the niner forum here - 1x10 seems the best choice for a racer in top shape

very happy with the bike so far, really enjoying the bikes responsiveness to shifts in tempo & lightness when climbing - best of all my core fitness & stamina is alot better already after just a few weeks stomping about like a sweaty magenta face loon with their arse on fire ... its not seen much in the way of dirt yet - but i've 2 full suspension mtn bikes for the ruff & tumble

just have to sort out a BB creak that started up after 80 miles, niner recc Effetto Mariposa CarboGrip & a tiny can of it arrived in the post yesterday (costs $13 for 75ml) so i would recc you use plumbers pipe join compound found in almost any hardware store instead when you install your bottom bracket

best


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sponge I've read before about the creak on the ac9 bb
Please let us know if the fix works...
I'm still asking Niner if they will make a nude ac9...
Then I buy on....


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I also used the Oatleys joint compound on my EBB and it's been creak free for hundreds of miles in not so good weather at times. Seems to be the fix.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mattkock said:


> I also used the Oatleys joint compound on my EBB and it's been creak free for hundreds of miles in not so good weather at times. Seems to be the fix.


creak went away all by itself - but still stripped down the BB & used that Effetto Mariposa CarboGrip spray


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*6480g or 14.2lb a9c with 1x10 - XX 11-32 + CarbonTi 36t*

have been meddling with chainring options for the a9c over the past few weeks without much success - so decided instead of more + bigger gears to do the opposite & drop the 24t inner chainring & all its accoutrements & just stomp about with the CarbonTi 36t chainring plus either an 11-36 or 11-32 cassette - so far the bikes even better!

not using a chainguide for 1x10 as i'm not riding the a9c in the ruff so not had any chain probs - but will get one if needed ...as light as possible of course 

bike really is a blast to ride, most fun bike *ever* - but shame it cost so much as i really want to build another a9c almost exactly the same except a small frame for the lovelly (& long suffering) mrs culturesponge - but in all honesty think she'd rather have a holiday 

*latest pics*


thanks to Helen's Cycles, Santa Monica for the use of the shop scales


thanks again to Helen's Cycles, Santa Monica for the use of the shop scales











best.

...edit to fix links to pics...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

you gotta stomp that thing up bulldog! get some bar ends and the 36t xx cassette and you should be an absolute machine!


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!

I use the 11-32T XX cassette and its perfect with my 32T chainring


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rad!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:

great idea ... but i'll go stomp bulldog on the stompjumper 1st before i take my precious up there


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

What stem is that?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Ultralite UL3, electric tape over the graphics.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7489772&postcount=106


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

stealth added 1.5g









apparently there's a new version of this stem out soon - even lighter


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

what tires are you running now? they dont look familiar to me.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

So what's with all the secrecy with the tires? Those look like Maxxis Maxlite 285s in 29"!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> So what's with all the secrecy with the tires? Those look like Maxxis Maxlite 285s in 29"!


I'm kind of wondering why the logos have been censored myself.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> great idea ... but i'll go stomp bulldog on the stompjumper 1st before i take my precious up there


if you can make it up that trail in 36:36 then i solute you!

i would never buy tires like those, i aint got the control skills to get away with it...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> if you can make it up that trail in 36:36 then i solute you!
> 
> i would never buy tires like those, i aint got the control skills to get away with it...


lol! ...that's why i wrote i'd ride bulldog 1st on my stumpy (full squish + 24t & 11-34 cassette + RoRo 2.25) but if its scorching hot i'd probably flake it anyway no matter what bike :thumbsup:

there's tyres to suit just about every situation/conditions imaginable - but if you want to go *really* fast & have lots of cycling ninja skills those tyres are supreme

best


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Sponge, no animosity or posturing intended. Just the opposite in fact. I Freaking LOVE your bike and you know that, I even PM you about it. I put the WINK in the picture post. I guess humor doesn't come across well in type (I did put in the wink). No harm meant, not everyone is going to ride their bikes in the same way and I knew what sponge was intending to do with his. I was just waiting for the Haters to arrive like they did when I finished my 14lb A9c that seemingly EVERYONE on mtbr.com thought would never get ridden off road. I also posted about the strength of the 29er Race wheels. I never would have thought they could take it but they do. Find once where I even remotely hate on this build or bike. That was Phil335, not me. Like I said before I LOVE IT!!! A lot! I was just pointing out that you could beat the crap out of a 14lb mtn bike if there were doubters out there. Everyone just relax, geeesh. Tempers, tempers. I said it once and I'll say it again, I hope you enjoy riding yours as much as I enjoy looking at it. If you make it to Sea Otter maybe we can get together breed them, mine's a girl (Mary Kate).


Don't bring my name into this and say I hated on Alex's bike. I NEVER hated on his bike. I asked him a question about the riding he intended to do with it considering how fragile he said the wheels and some other parts were. I PM Alex on a regular basis about his build and other questions regarding mine. You need to learn what hating and asking a question is. Sometimes things don't sound the same when they are typed in a forum.

Maybe people hate on yours because of the bragging and thread jacking you do every time someone mentions their bike in their post.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

please chill Phil - or you'll upset the zombie mutant monkeys! 

best

...edit to fix link - argh flickr! & a silly typo by me...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> lol! ...that's why i wrote i'd ride bulldog 1st on my stumpy (full squish + 24t & 11-34 cassette + RoRo 2.25) but if its scorching hot i'd probably flake it anyway no matter what bike :thumbsup:
> 
> there's tyres to suit just about every situation/conditions imaginable - but if you want to go *really* fast & have lots of cycling ninja skills those tyres are supreme
> 
> best


i aint got the ninja skills.... yet
the conti race king 2.0 gets a little slippery on rocks so its gonna get swapped to a RoRo when i get my rear wheel built.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

pix doesnt work!!!


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

Tire mystery solved..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7926184&postcount=18


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

ilovecharlie said:


> Tire mystery solved..
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7926184&postcount=18


Yup, based on the Maxxlite 285 26" version, the 29"er vesion of Maxxlites are in the 325-335g range (at least from the prototypes I've got and seen). I haven't heard about pricing, but know the 26" version sells for $112 per tire on the eStore at Maxxis. Probably can be had cheaper online at other discounters.

The mystery/secrecy is that those testing tires for Maxxis (or I'm sure any other tire company) are not to show photographs and talk about the test products until the release has been announced. Most of us have been sitting on these since last October making it hard to not discuss them for 5 months. Maxxis announced/released these at the Taipei Cycle Show in March - so the cat's out of the bag now.

The Maxxlites help take my JET 9 sub 25 (which isn't too bad for a size XL running BB7's....). Maybe that carbon frame Niner better announce soon will take it down another pound or more....



I've got two XC races on them to date and lots of frozen miles during the winter (thanks to no snow and dry singletrack). They are wearing much better than Crows in terms of tread life. Crows and Ravens center tread will give up the ghost rather quickly. At least to date, not quite as quick with these Maxxlites. They work very well tubeless on NoTubes Crest rims. Tight bead, no sidewall sealant seepage and after 5 months, both of my tires still had a fair amount of the 2 ounces I put in them last October.

BB


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks Bruce - we have just about have the same conclusions

Maxxlite 29's rip along compared to Crows or Ravens in 26" flavour i've used at similar pressures + pip Furious Fred's past the line for the win for perceived rolling resistance, tubeless compatibility & weight - they are phenomenal tyres & i really hope they are on sale soon

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*alternative bottle mounting option for the a9c (or any bike)*

*#1 * https://www.sks-germany.com/?l=en&a=product&r=bottle cages&i=10505&ADAPTER

SKS's clever strap & leverage clamping design with an angle locking mechanism means it can be mounted in seconds - pretty much wherever it fits on the bike


out of the packet with steel fasteners - 2x M5 nyloc nuts 2x M5 x 15mm steel bolts


without fasteners showing the trick leverage clamping mechanism


SKS bottle holder adapter with Steinbach carbon cage + M5 plastic (bottom) & Torx T25 Ti rotor bolts (top)


mounted up 

*#2* https://www.kingcage.com/products-waterbottle-cages.html

Andrew's King Cage alloy top cap water bottle cage mount - simply remove the top cap add the mount then re-tighten the bolt - et voila!


straight out of the package


top cap mount on its own on the scale


2x steel King Cage top cap bottle cage mount bolts


2x Roth Shek plastic M5 x 17mm bolts


Steinbach carbon bottle cage


lighter than most bottle cages even without bolts


chuffed to bits with this bottle mounting as an option for longer rides on hot days

best!:thumbsup:

...edit to add manufacturer links for mounts...


----------



## knightsraven (Aug 9, 2005)

*Just finished!*


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! What size frame is that?


----------



## knightsraven (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks! It's a Medium.



Phil335 said:


> Nice! What size frame is that?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sponge, This thread was the last we've seen of Jake Pal, what happened to him?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i miss Jake too, his hysterically funny emoticons often made me spit coffee all over the computer

...i think his mum wasn't very well at all (dying i think) and i suppose weight weenie(ism) probably didn't seem so important to him suddenly anymore

if you read this Jake Pay we miss you here on mtbr weiners forum & hope your all right matey :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

knightsraven said:


> View attachment 608798
> 
> 
> View attachment 608799
> ...


*!!! >> brilliant build << !!! * - i'm crazy about those hollowgram cranks + the lefty + red ano components popping

have to incorporate both the hollogram + lefty on my next bike 

think i caught a glimpse of a scale ... intelligent build but probably pretty light too - how much does she weigh?

& hows chainstay clearance - did you have to shim the BB?

best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*e.thirteen XCX-ST high clamp chain guide*




3 diff seatpost tube shims 28.6, 31.8, 34.9 + 4 washers ...not sure what they are for yet


instructions page 1


instructions page 2


room to spare for 9 or 10 speed chains


chain guides blingy gold alloy bolts


2x nylon bolts instead 


34.9 seatpost tube spacer - with offset to move guide closer or further away from frame for optimum alignment












a9c niner air nine carbon with e.thirteen XCX-ST high clamp chain guide - 14.04.11 #9436 v2 by culturesponge, on Flickr


good to go

best

...edit to add extra pic of guide...


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> i miss Jake too, his hysterically funny emoticons often made me spit coffee all over the computer
> 
> ...i think his mum wasn't very well at all (dying i think) and i suppose weight weenie(ism) probably didn't seem so important to him suddenly anymore
> 
> if you read this Jake Pay we miss you here on mtbr weiners forum & hope your all right matey :thumbsup:


Ya, my computer has been hit with coffee, RedBull, Beer,etc because of Jake.
Hope your mom takes a turn for the better Jake, maybe we'll see you back here one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## knightsraven (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you! It's an honor to get a compliment from you sir! 

She came in a hair under 22 lbs without pedals. In the interest of keeping weight down and strength up, I opted to use a Crest rim in front, an Arch in the back. Unfortunately the Hope M4's are 2.5 together, I could have went with XX brakes but I really like the Hopes.  Easier to bleed.

I'll snap a photo of the chainring clearance, there is plenty. I'm using a 39/26 set. no shims needed, just the wavey washer. Q-factor, I have no idea what it might be, feels good AFAICT.

I got most of my parts from Craig at Mendon Cycle Smith in NY. Great guy, very helpful. full of knowledge about the lefty's and wheel building.



culturesponge said:


> *!!! >> brilliant build << !!! * - i'm crazy about those hollowgram cranks + the lefty + red ano components popping
> 
> have to incorporate both the hollogram + lefty on my next bike
> 
> ...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

credit where credits due :thumbsup:

your lucky to have Meldon Cycle Smith local to you, i think its Craig who posts on mtbr (?) & is a goldmine of information on lefties installed on diff frames

ride the wheels off that beast of yours! 

best


----------



## knightsraven (Aug 9, 2005)

rider her I will!!! As soon as the rain stops/clears. :madman: I live near Seattle, Washington. Not near, but UPS is a big help. I've had him work on my Lefties since 2002.



culturesponge said:


> credit where credits due :thumbsup:
> 
> your lucky to have Meldon Cycle Smith local to you, i think its Craig who posts on mtbr (?) & is a goldmine of information on lefties installed on diff frames
> 
> ...


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> *#1 * https://www.sks-germany.com/?l=en&a=product&r=bottle cages&i=10505&ADAPTER
> 
> SKS's clever strap & leverage clamping design with an angle locking mechanism means it can be mounted in seconds - pretty much wherever it fits on the bike
> 
> ...


how well does the SKS bottle mount work?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i've still managed to keep my mitts on the SKS mount & so far its very German in as it does exactly what it needs to do without any problems or faffing about - it installs in seconds & is rock solid - great product :thumbsup:

you quoted the King Cage top cap mount too - wifes using it now ... she just said (in her valley girl accent) "once you get used to grabbing the bottle differently its really easy to use & the bottle is suprisingly secure & not at all in the way"

hope that's of help


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

knightsraven said:


> rider her I will!!! As soon as the rain stops/clears. :madman: I live near Seattle, Washington. Not near, but UPS is a big help. I've had him work on my Lefties since 2002.


oops sorry on your location - hate to think how many time zones i was wrong by (brit abroad here)

hope you get some of this SoCal sunshine & you get some mud on that shiney new bike

best

...edit to correct typo + add blah...


----------



## ducmanducman (May 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> good to go!
> 
> best


What gearing are you using to go 1x10? Are you planning on staying with this setup?

Great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ducmanducman said:


> What gearing are you using to go 1x10? Are you planning on staying with this setup?
> 
> Great build! :thumbsup:


thanks 

that beasty is so much fun to ride hard - its so responsive after riding the full squish 21lb trailbike

currently 36t + 11-32 - as i'm using the bike for 60 or 90min high intensity endurance sprints around the "hood" - chasing down roadies usually with a baboon like magenta face & drool on my chin

but have a 32t + 11-36 - standing by if/when i can ever afford a second, stronger 29er wheelset to bomb my local santa monica mountain trails

secret masterplan is that if i "specialize" this a9c as a rigid 1x10 stomper - i leave a vacuum for a full suspension 29er race bike build sometime in the future when my finances & fitness are better









best


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are the roadies that weak around your area?


have never thought to ask them - perhaps i should start?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> currently 36t + 11-32 - as i'm using the bike for 60 or 90min high intensity endurance sprints around the "hood" - chasing down roadies usually with a baboon like magenta face & drool on my chin


Are the roadies that weak around your area?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

glitchy mtbr today ...how on earth did my answer appear before your question? 

that's it i'm off for a ride


----------



## knightsraven (Aug 9, 2005)

It's all good. I'm originally from Cali. I can't wait to get back there. Granted WA has green everywhere you look, but only after July, 4. That's when it stays warm, dry and sunny. Albiet, for 4~6 weeks. 

Like your build as well, you have a weight on yours? I see that you are meticulous about every component you put on. I only did that for my roadie, and I could tune the AC9 more but I think I'll ride the piss out it for now. 

Got a recent photo of your steed?



culturesponge said:


> oops sorry on your location - hate to think how many time zones i was wrong by (brit abroad here)
> 
> hope you get some of this SoCal sunshine & you get some mud on that shiney new bike
> 
> ...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> glitchy mtbr today ...how on earth did my answer appear before your question?
> 
> that's it i'm off for a ride


I think one of us time traveled. I just can't figure out which one of us.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

knightsraven said:


> _ I see that you are meticulous about every component you put on_


I love the meticulousness and culturesponge's extremely detailed account of weight savings. The documentation on flickr is great. The only thing that boggles my mind a little, is why you would go to the extreme of weighing and removing rim decals, all to add gross orange reflective tape all over the hubs and frame... A seatpost mounted or stem mounted water bottle cage on that bike is even more confusing to me, but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nspace said:


> I love the meticulousness and culturesponge's extremely detailed account of weight savings. The documentation on flickr is great. The only thing that boggles my mind a little, is why you would go to the extreme of weighing and removing rim decals, all to add gross orange reflective tape all over the hubs and frame... A seatpost mounted or stem mounted water bottle cage on that bike is even more confusing to me, but whatever floats your boat I guess.


lol! thanks, your totally right

simply: i don't like bikes that are covered in graphics 
+ rim stickers = rotational weight that makes a bike less fun to ride 
+ needed an extra water bottle mount 'cos one bottle is only good for 40-50 mins of riding

before purchasing the niner frame + fork i did a photoshop mock-up to preview how a tang medium a9c could look without rim or frame graphics & now i'm done taking more snaps than actually riding the bike - niner's billboard sized graphics are blotted-out :thumbsup:

3m reflective orange tape is an okay match, not perfect - but at least niner's brilliant 5 year carbon frame & fork warranty is still intact 




trainer


trailbike


vintage

best

...edit to change a9c pic to a better one...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*ALL Black Tires*

How did you get or How did you do all black tires.. I have read thru your post lately just saw the pic and had to ask....

Love the bike!!!!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> How did you get or How did you do all black tires.. I have read thru your post lately just saw the pic and had to ask....
> 
> Love the bike!!!!


thanks! - its really brilliant to have a lightweight rigid stomper in the "stables" 

....with 4 pack of pack of king sized sharpies that i'd bought to black-out oxblood conti race king protection sidewalls (totally rubbish tyres imho) - just had enough ink left to blot those tyres

best

...edit for typo...


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice. If they're not paying you to ride it, there's no point in being their advertising puppet.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm doing paint here.. Good painter
Great prices
www.miamikustom.com


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have any issues running that chainring since it has the shifting ramps on it? I'm thinking of changing my 32T E-thirteen ring for something different but I don't want to spend the money AGAIN on another Rotor Q Ring since I sold it and then got my A9C a week later. :madman:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> Do you have any issues running that chainring since it has the shifting ramps on it? I'm thinking of changing my 32T E-thirteen ring for something different but I don't want to spend the money AGAIN on another Rotor Q Ring since I sold it and then got my A9C a week later. :madman:


having no probs running the ring 1x10 - but will convert bike to 2x10 with Extralite 44/30 rings soon :thumbsup:

hope your financial probs are resolved

best.

...edit to revise blah


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

TigWorld said:


> Nice. If they're not paying you to ride it, there's no point in being their advertising puppet.


thanks! - exactly. ...stealth is best :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> I'm doing paint here.. Good painter
> Great prices
> www.miamikustom.com


looks brilliant - please post before/after pics :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*little sparrow legs have had enough of 1x10 - after 300 miles & 16,813ft of climbing*

since purchasing a garmin late last year i've been increasingly aware of cadence + it's importance - so the a9c's reverting back to 2x10 - so i can spin & mash up long steep hills rather than a wheezy bump 'n' grind + hopefully avoid an aneurysm in the melty summer heat that's on its way 

...but this time around with an Extralite Octaramp 44/30 chainring combo so i can add abit of top end sprinting speed to an improved climbing cadence - i'm hoping for some good gear ratios for a 29" bike - can't wait to try them out anyway

*middle ring*







27.6g Extralite Octaramp 30t 104 BCD AL7075T6 chainring

*outer ring*







58.7g Extralite Octaramp 44t 104 BCD AL7075T6 chainring

*ready to install*

146.1g Extralite Octaramp 44/30t 104 BCD AL7075T6 chainrings on S-Works spider with CarbonTi bolts

best

...edit to add elevation gain info in title...


----------



## bmcslt01 (Jan 27, 2011)

*shifting of the carbon ti setup*

How was the front shifting of the 24/36 carbon ti rings setup? I wanted to use that for my a9c have 26/39 now and the 26 is a little to tall for me.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

bmcslt01 said:


> How was the front shifting of the 24/36 carbon ti rings setup? I wanted to use that for my a9c have 26/39 now and the 26 is a little to tall for me.


I have the same question. I plan to use a 24/38 setup from Carbon Ti and am curiuos about the shifting of these rings. I'm currently using XTR, but will switch to my S-Works crank and looking at these rings.

Can I expect a significant reduction in shifting ability?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

DavidR1 said:


> I have the same question. I plan to use a 24/38 setup from Carbon Ti and am curiuos about the shifting of these rings. I'm currently using XTR, but will switch to my S-Works crank and looking at these rings.
> 
> Can I expect a significant reduction in shifting ability?


hello

short answer: 
no

long answer:
had no probs changing gear quickly even when shifting late while climbing - a 24/38 chainring ratio is perfect for me. have the old series XTR 972 crankset on another bike & prefer the CarbonTi - not much of a tagible difference in shifitng speed in the dry or mud between them

but, did have to space the 24/38 CarbonTi chainrings rings closer after swapping out a worn 9 speed chain for fresh narrower 10 speed on an S-Works crankset. while downshifting a couple of times the chain became stuck between the rings - so purchased a bag of Wheels Manufacturing 2.0mm chainring spacers - problem sorted.

...titanium rings last longer too if you look after them

hope that's of help
best
alex

(edit for typo)


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome back Sponge, its been awhile. How's the a9c working/holding up.


----------

